# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  دعوة للنقاش: هل التكبير جماعة يوم العيد  من البدع المحدثة؟

## ابو قتادة السلفي

السلام عليكم
احببت مناقشة هذا الموضوع لما كثر فيه من الكلام مع العم اني وجدت من علماء اهل السنة والجماعة من يقول بعدم بدعيتها ولكن رايت تشدد بعض الاخوة في هذا الامر ويشنعون على من يكبر جماعة فارجو ان يناقش هذا الموضوع في هذا المنتدى نقاشا علميا

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من إملاءات الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز -رحمه الله-:

بيان وتوضيح حول حكم التكبير الجماعي قبل صلاة العيدالحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين، وبعد:
فقد اطلعت على ما نشره فضيلة الأخ الشيخ: أحمد بن محمد جمال - وفقه الله لما فيه رضاه - في بعض الصحف المحلية من استغرابه لمنع التكبير الجماعي في المساجد قبل صلاة العيد لاعتباره بدعة يجب منعها، وقد حاول الشيخ أحمد في مقاله المذكور أن يدلل على أن التكبير الجماعي ليس بدعة وأنه لا يجوز منعه، وأيد رأيه بعض الكتاب؛ ولخشية أن يلتبس الأمر في ذلك على من لا يعرف الحقيقة نحب أن نوضح أن الأصل في التكبير في ليلة العيد، وقبل صلاة العيد في الفطر من رمضان، وفي عشر ذي الحجة، وأيام التشريق، أنه مشروع في هذه الأوقات العظيمة وفيه فضل كثير؛ لقوله تعالى في التكبير في عيد الفطر: وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ[1]، وقوله تعالى في عشر ذي الحجة وأيام التشريق: لِيَشْهَدُوا مَنَافِعَ لَهُمْ وَيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْلُومَاتٍ عَلَى مَا رَزَقَهُمْ مِنْ بَهِيمَةِ الْأَنْعَامِ[2] الآية، وقوله عز وجل: وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْدُودَاتٍ[3] الآية.
ومن جملة الذكر المشروع في هذه الأيام المعلومات والمعدودات التكبير المطلق والمقيد، كما دلت على ذلك السنة المطهرة وعمل السلف.
وصفة التكبير المشروع أن كل مسلم يكبر لنفسه منفرداً ويرفع صوته به حتى يسمعه الناس فيقتدوا به ويذكرهم به.
أما التكبير الجماعي المبتدع فهو أن يرفع جماعة - اثنان فأكثر - الصوت بالتكبير جميعاً يبدءونه جميعاً وينهونه جميعاً بصوت واحد وبصفة خاصة، وهذا العمل لا أصل له ولا دليل عليه، فهو بدعة في صفة التكبير ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان، فمن أنكر التكبير بهذه الصفة فهو محق؛ وذلك لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد))[4] أي مردود غير مشروع.
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة))[5]، والتكبير الجماعي محدث فهو بدعة. وعمل الناس إذا خالف الشرع المطهر وجب منعه وإنكاره؛ لأن العبادات توقيفية لا يشرع فيها إلا ما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة، أما أقوال الناس وآراؤهم فلا حجة فيها إذا خالفت الأدلة الشرعية، وهكذا المصالح المرسلة لا تثبت بها العبادات، وإنما تثبت العبادة بنص من الكتاب أو السنة أو إجماع قطعي.
والمشروع أن يكبر المسلم على الصفة المشروعة الثابتة بالأدلة الشرعية وهي التكبير فرادى. وقد أنكر التكبير الجماعي ومنع منه سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم مفتي الديار السعودية - رحمه الله - وأصدر في ذلك فتوى، وصدر مني في منعه أكثر من فتوى، وصدر في منعه أيضا فتوى من اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء. وألف فضيلة الشيخ حمود بن عبد الله التويجري رحمه الله رسالة قيمة في إنكاره والمنع منه، وهي مطبوعة ومتداولة وفيها من الأدلة على منع التكبير الجماعي ما يكفي ويشفي - والحمد لله -.
أما ما احتج به الأخ الشيخ أحمد من فعل عمر رضي الله عنه والناس في منى فلا حجة فيه؛ لأن عمله رضي الله عنه وعمل الناس في منى ليس من التكبير الجماعي، وإنما هو من التكبير المشروع؛ لأنه رضي الله عنه يرفع صوته بالتكبير عملاً بالسنة وتذكيرا للناس بها فيكبرون، كل يكبر على حاله، وليس في ذلك اتفاق بينهم وبين عمر رضي الله عنه على أن يرفعوا التكبير بصوت واحد من أوله إلى آخره، كما يفعل أصحاب التكبير الجماعي الآن، وهكذا جميع ما يروى عن السلف الصالح - رحمهم الله - في التكبير كله على الطريقة الشرعية، ومن زعم خلاف ذلك فعليه الدليل، وهكذا النداء لصلاة العيد أو التراويح أو القيام أو الوتر كله بدعة لا أصل له، وقد ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يصلي صلاة العيد بغير أذان ولا إقامة. ولم يقل أحد من أهل العلم فيما نعلم أن هناك نداء بألفاظ أخرى، وعلى من زعم ذلك إقامة الدليل، والأصل عدمه، فلا يجوز أن يشرع أحد عبادة قولية أو فعلية إلا بدليل من الكتاب العزيز أو السنة الصحيحة أو إجماع أهل العلم - كما تقدم - لعموم الأدلة الشرعية الناهية عن البدع والمحذرة منها، ومنها قول الله سبحانه: أمْ لَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ شَرَعُوا لَهُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا لَمْ يَأْذَنْ بِهِ اللَّهُ[6]، ومنها الحديثان السابقان في أول هذه الكلمة، ومنها قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد)) متفق على صحته، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في خطبة الجمعة: ((أما بعد فإن خير الحديث كتاب الله، وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل بدعة ضلالة)) خرجه مسلم في صحيحه، والأحاديث والآثار في هذا المعنى كثيرة.
والله المسئول أن يوفقنا وفضيلة الشيخ أحمد وسائر إخواننا للفقه في دينه والثبات عليه، وأن يجعلنا جميعا من دعاة الهدى وأنصار الحق، وأن يعيذنا وجميع المسلمين من كل ما يخالف شرعه إنه جواد كريم. وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد
عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/8690

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

ومن فتاويه رحمه الله :صيغة التكبير في العيدين وحكم التكبير الجماعيما صيغة التكبير في العيدين, وهل يجوز التكبير الجماعي بصوت واحد؟
التكبير: الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله، الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد. أو يثلث: الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله، الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد، ومثلها: الله أكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا، وسبحان الله بكرةً وأصيلا. كل هذا مشروع، في عيد الفطر، بعد غروب الشمس إلى الفراغ من الخطبة، وفي الأضحى من دخول الشهر شهر ذي الحجة إلى نهاية أيام التشريق ثلاثة عشر يوم. من أول ذي الحجة إلى غروب الشمس من اليوم الثالث عشر، كله محل تكبير، ولكن في أيام التشريق وفي يوم عرفة والعيد يكون فيه التكبير المطلق والمقيد، أدبار الصلوات والمطلق في جميع الأوقات، في يوم عرفة، وهو يوم النحر وأيام التشريق الثلاث، يجتمع فيها المطلق والمقيد، أما ما قبل عرفة فهو مطلق، في الليل والنهار، هذا هو السنة. أما التكبير الجماعي فهو غير مشروع، بدعة، كونهم يتكلموا بصوتٍ واحد هذا بدعة، غير مشروع.
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/16498

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

أخي الفاضل، بارك الله فيك
هذه بعض النقولات عن أتباع المذاهب ربما تكون فاتحة النقاش في المسألة:
....................
ففقهاء الحنفية أوجبوا التكبير أيام التشريق على الرجال والنساء ولو مرة، وإن زادوا على المرة يكون فضلا، ويُؤدى جماعة أو انفرادًا، ويكون التكبير للرجال جهرًا، وتخافت المرأة بالتكبير.
*انظر هذا الكلام في: حاشية ابن عابدين على الدر المختار، (2/177- 179)* 

...................... 
 أما المالكية فيندب عندهم التكبير للجماعة وللفرد 
قال الصاوي في حاشيته (1/529): 
"ويستحب الانفراد في التكبير حالة المشي للمصلي، وأما التكبير جماعة وهم جالسون في المصلى فهذا هو الذي استُحسن. 
وقال ابن ناجي في موسوعة شروح الموطأ (11/405) : 
افترق الناس بالقيروان فرقتين بمحضر أبي عمرو الفارسي وأبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن, فإذا فرغت إحداهما من التكبير كبرت الأخرى فسئلا عن ذلك؟ فقالا: إنه حسن". 

 وقال مالك إمام المذهب في موسوعة شروح الموطأ (11/405): 
الأمر عندنا أن التكبير في أيام التشريق دبر الصلوات، وأول ذلك تكبير الإمام والناس معه دبر صلاة الظهر من يوم النحر، وآخر ذلك تكبير الإمام والناس معه دبر صلاة الصبح من آخر أيام التشريق ثم يقطع التكبير. 
 وقال أيضا: والتكبير في أيام التشريق على الرجال والنساء مَن كان في جماعة أو وحده بمنى أو بالآفاق كلها واجب، وإنما يأتم الناس في ذلك بإمام الحاج وبالناس بمنى لأنهم إذا رجعوا وانقضى الإحرام ائتموا بهم حتى يكونوا مثلهم في الحل، فأما من لم يكن حاجًّا فإنه لا يأتم بهم إلا في تكبير أيام التشريق.
........................ 
 وأما الشافعية فيُندب عندهم التكبير جماعة جهرًا. 
 قال الشافعي إمام المذهب في كتابه الأم (1/264): 
"فإذا رأوا هلال شوال أحببتُ أن يكبِّر الناسُ جماعة وفرادى في المسجد، والأسواق، والطرق، والمنازل، ومسافرين، ومقيمين في كل حال، وأين كانوا، وأن يظهروا التكبير".
ثم قال: "ويكبر إمامهم خلف الصلوات، فيكبرون معًا ومتفرقين، ليلا ونهارًا". 
 ثم قال: "ويكبِّر الإمام خلف الصلوات ما لم يقم من مجلسه، فإذا قام من مجلسه لم يكن عليه أن يعود إلى مجلسه فيكبر، وأحب أن يكبر ماشيًا كما هو، أو في مجلس إن صار مجلسه، قال: ولا يدع من خلـفه التكبير بتكبيره، ولا يدعونه إن ترك التكبير". 
 وقد حكى الإمام النووي في شرحه على مسلم أن جماعة من الصحابة والسلف كانوا يكبرون إذا خرجوا إلى صلاة العيد حتى يبلغوا المصلَّى يرفعون أصواتهم.
........................ 
    أما الحنابلة فعندهم الجهر بالتكبير سنة في حق الرجال بخلاف النساء، لا يسن لهن الجهر.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

كتاب : إنكار التكبير الجماعي وغيره , للشيخ حمود التويجري.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

أخي أبا سعيد الباتني :
إن ما يرد في كتب الفقه لا يحق لنا أن نفهمه على ظاهره من أوله وهلة , ونجعل لفظ الشافعي وغيره "جماعة" دلالة على التكبير الجماعي الحاصل الآن بصوت واحد , يبدأ وينتهي في آن !
إنهم يقصدون بالجماعي أن يكبر الناس كلهم أو تكبر جماعتهم , ولا يعني ذلك أن يقصدوا التوافق في التكبير , وهذا الذي يفعل جماعة قصداً هو من شعار أهل البدع ولم يعرفه السلف .

----------


## الأحنف بن قيس

السؤال: نلاحظ أن كثيرًا من الناس يُكَبِّرُون تكبيرًا جماعيًا , ورأينا بعض طلبة العلم ينكر هذا عليهم , ويقول : إنه بدعة , فما هو الصواب في ذلك ؟ 

قال الشيخ أبو الحسن المأربي : لا ينبغي لطلبة العلم أن يتسرعوا في إطلاق البدعة على فعل من الأفعال , إلا بعد التأمل والنظر , والتوسع في جميع كلام أهل العلم ؛ حتى لا يجانبوا الصواب , وإني لأنصح طلبة العلم بعدم التجرؤ على التبديع في كثير من المسائل التي عليها العامة , إلا بعد الاستقراء التام لذلك
، فقد بان لي بوضوح أن كثيرًا مما أُنكر عليهم كان له أصل , وربما رجعنا إلى ما هم عليه ؛ لأن العوام في بلاد الإسلام قد ورثوا الإسلام قولاً وعملاً , نعم قد يكون ما هم عليه قولاً مرجوحًا أو مذهبًا ليبس بقوي , وقد يكون بدعة وضلالة ، لكن التجرؤ على التبديع قبل إعطاء المسألة حقها من النظر ؛ ليس من منهج السلف , والراجح عندي في هذه المسألة : أنه لا بأس بالتكبير الجماعي ، وذلك لوجوه : 

الأول : ما جاء في " صحيح البخاري " برقم (871) من حديث أم عطية وفيه : "...حتى نخرج الحُيَّضَ , فيَكُنَّ خلف الناس , يُكَبِّرْنَ بتكبيرهم , ويَدْعُونَ بدعائهم ..." الحديث , وفي رواية لمسلم (6/419) مع النووي برقم (2052) بلفظ : " يكبرن مع الناس " . وظاهر هذا أنه تكبير جماعي – وإن لم يكن صريحًا في ذلك - وبنحو هذا أثر ابن عمر وأبي هريرة في تكبير الناس بتكبيرهما في السوق , لكن في سنده نظر .

الثاني : ما أخرجه سعيد بن منصور وغيره ، وعلقه البخاري مجزوماً به: إن عمر كان يكبر في قبته بمنى ، ويكبر أهل المسجد , ويكبر أهل السوق , حتى ترتج منى تكبيرًا .
قال الحافظ في " الفتح " : "وقوله : "ترتج" بتثقيل الجيم , أي : تضطرب , وتتحرك , وهي مبالغة في اجتماع رفع الأصوات" اهـ (2/462) ولا شك أن الأصوات الجماعية أقوى في ارتجاج منى من الأصوات الفردية , وبنحو ذلك ما قاله مجاهد فيمن أدركهم , وفيهم صحابة ولا شك , انظر " مصنف ابن أبي شيبة " (3/240/13918) .

الثالث : ما قاله الإمام الشافعي في " الأم " (1/384-385) قال : " فإذا رأوا هلال شوال ؛ أحببت أن يُكَبِّر الناس جماعةً وفرادى في المسجد ، والأسواق ، والطرق ، والمنازل , ومسافرين , ومقيمين , وفي كل حال وأين كانوا , وأن يُظْهِرُوا التكبير ... اهـ

الرابع : عدم ثبوت دليل بالمنع , إلا القول : إن الأصل عدم ذلك , فيقال : وكذلك الأصل عدم رفع الصوت , وقد ورد الدليل فيما نحن فيه بخلافه – وهذا متفق عليه بيننا خلافًا للحنفية - والأدلة في المنع من رفع الصوت أظهر منها في المنع من الذكر الجماعي , فلما جاز الأعلى , جاز الأدنى من باب أولى , أضف إلى ذلك ما سبق ذكره من أدلة – وإن كان بعضها ليس صريحًا - وأيضًا : فإني لم أقف على نص واحد عن السلف بالمنع من ذلك , بل قد صرح الشافعي - رحمه الله - بالجواز ؛ كما سبق , ولما كان رفع الصوت بالتكبير من الشعائر أيام العيدين , فالتكبير الجماعي أقوى وأرفع صوتًا , وأكثر مناسبة لذلك , هذا ما ترجح عندي , والله أعلم .

وإن كان قد يرد على ذلك أنه لم يحفظ للتكبير هيئة مشهورة عن جماعة الصحابة ، ومعلوم أن التكبير لا يكون جماعيًّا إلا بالاتفاق على هيئة واحدة للتكبير ، والله أعلم.
إلا أنني أنصح الذين يكبرون التكبير الجماعي أن يعتنوا بفهم معاني الذكر الذي يتكلمون به , لا أن يشتغلوا باللحن الجماعي الذي ربما خرج عن الجادة , ومن كبر وحده فلا ينكر عليه ؛ لعدم تصريح الأدلة بخلاف ما هو عليه , والله أعلم .

----------


## الأحنف بن قيس

قال العلامة الالباني رحمه الله:
 ( فلا يشرع لهم أن يتقصَّدوا التكبير بصوت واحد وإنما كما هو الشأن في الحج فكل واحد يكبر لنفسه فإذا التقى صوتان أو أكثر من ذلك ومَشوا مع بعض فلا بأس من ذلك ولكن لا ينبغي أن يتقصدوا أن يكبروا الله عز وجل جماعة بصوت واحد )

----------


## السمرقندي

تكبير الجماعي سنة

فقد سمعت عن بعض زملائي تبديع تكبير الجماعي, وقالو هي بدعة. هذا مما يستغرب, ففي الصحيح البخاري(2/589) أن ابن عمر وأبو هريرة يخرجان إلى السوق في أيام العشر يكبّران ويكبّر الناس بتكبيرهما وكبر محمد بن علي خلف النافلة. اهـ
وحديث أم عطية هو من أصرح أحاديث دلالة على مشروعية التكبير  جماعةً. ففي الصحيحين من حديث أم عطية قالت: "كنا نؤمر أن نخرج يوم العيد حتى نخرج البكر من خدرها, حتى نخرج الحيض فيكن خلف الناس, فيكبرن بتكبيرهم, ويدعون بدعائهم, ويرجون بركة ذلك اليوم وطهرته" أهـ ففي قولها " فيكبرن بتكبيرهم" يدل على سنيتها, فكيف يقال إنها بدعة.
وفي الصحيح البخاري(2/594) أن عمر كان يكبّر في قبّته بمنىً فيسمعه أهل المسجد فيكبّرون ويكبّر أهل الأسواق حتى ترتجَّ منىً تكبيراً.أهـ  قال ابن حجر(2/594ـ595) تعليقاً على قوله ترتج: " بتثقيل الجيم أي يضطرب وتتحرك, وهي مبالغة في اجتماع رفع الصوت." وهذا الفعل يأخذ حكم الرفع, والظاهر أنها كانت أمراً معروفاً. فكيف يقال إنها بدعة؟ ولا يقال إن ذلك كانت توافقاً, لإن في الحديث أن أهل المسجد وأهل السوق كبّرو لما سمعو تكبيرة عمر, وما كانو يكبرون قبله, فالظاهر أنهم فعلو ذلك عمداً
وفي الصحيح البخارى(2/594) أن ميمونة كانت تكبِّر يوم النحر, وكن النساء يكبّرون خلف أبان بن عثمان وعمر بن عبد العزيز ليالي التشريق مع الرجال في المسجد.أهـ وهذا يدل أيضاً أن النساء يكبرن مع الرجال. جماعتاً.
يقول الإمام الشافعي في الأم(1/400) " يكبر الناس في الفطر, حتى تغيب الشمس ليلة الفطر, فرادى وجماعة في كل حال حتى يخرج الإمام لصلاة العيد, ثم يقطعون التكبير"اهـ والتكبير شعار هذه الأيام وقال تعالى: ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ اهـ  والله أعلم

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الاحنف انا قبل يومين كنت اقول انه بدعة فلما سالت احد المشايخ الافاضل بالبالتوك فقال انه ليس من البدع وذكر لي الادلة على ذلك توقفت في المسالة ثم حصل لي ان قرات كلام الشيخ ابي لحسن في كتابه جلاء العينين في احكام الاضحية والعيدين فوجدت كلامه جيدا وكان من اسباب تراجعي عن القول ببدعية التكبير جماعة لما ذكر من الحكم في ذلك
اما بنسبة كلام الامام الشافعي رحمه الله فمن تمعنه وجد انه يقصد التكبير جماعة لانه فرق بين جماعة وفرادي وهذا الذي جرى عليه عمل السلف وهل من احد ان ينقل لنا كلام ائمة السلف في بدعية التكبير جماعة مثلا

----------


## السمرقندي

التكبير جماعة سنة

فقد سمعت عن بعض زملائي تبديع تكبير الجماعي, وقالو هي بدعة. هذا مما يستغرب, ففي الصحيح البخاري(2/589) أن ابن عمر وأبو هريرة يخرجان إلى السوق في أيام العشر يكبّران ويكبّر الناس بتكبيرهما وكبر محمد بن علي خلف النافلة. اهـ
وحديث أم عطية هو من أصرح أحاديث دلالة على مشروعية التكبير  جماعةً. ففي الصحيحين من حديث أم عطية قالت: "كنا نؤمر أن نخرج يوم العيد حتى نخرج البكر من خدرها, حتى نخرج الحيض فيكن خلف الناس, فيكبرن بتكبيرهم, ويدعون بدعائهم, ويرجون بركة ذلك اليوم وطهرته" أهـ ففي قولها " فيكبرن بتكبيرهم" يدل على سنيتها, فكيف يقال إنها بدعة.
وفي الصحيح البخاري(2/594) أن عمر كان يكبّر في قبّته بمنىً فيسمعه أهل المسجد فيكبّرون ويكبّر أهل الأسواق حتى ترتجَّ منىً تكبيراً.أهـ  قال ابن حجر(2/594ـ595) تعليقاً على قوله ترتج: " بتثقيل الجيم أي يضطرب وتتحرك, وهي مبالغة في اجتماع رفع الصوت." وهذا الفعل يأخذ حكم الرفع, والظاهر أنها كانت أمراً معروفاً. فكيف يقال إنها بدعة؟ ولا يقال إن ذلك كانت توافقاً, لإن في الحديث أن أهل المسجد وأهل السوق كبّرو لما سمعو تكبيرة عمر, وما كانو يكبرون قبله, فالظاهر أنهم فعلو ذلك عمداً
وفي الصحيح البخارى(2/594) أن ميمونة كانت تكبِّر يوم النحر, وكن النساء يكبّرون خلف أبان بن عثمان وعمر بن عبد العزيز ليالي التشريق مع الرجال في المسجد.أهـ وهذا يدل أيضاً أن النساء يكبرن مع الرجال. جماعتاً.
يقول الإمام الشافعي في الأم(1/400) " يكبر الناس في الفطر, حتى تغيب الشمس ليلة الفطر, فرادى وجماعة في كل حال حتى يخرج الإمام لصلاة العيد, ثم يقطعون التكبير"اهـ والتكبير شعار هذه الأيام وقال تعالى: ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ اهـ  والله أعلم

----------


## الأحنف بن قيس

وإياكم أخي أبا قتادة، أي أنك يوم كنت تطلب مني أن أُكبر جماعة في المصلى ، كنت ترى ببدعيتها ؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## الأحنف بن قيس

من باب إثراء الموضوع ،

فقد أجاب الشيخ أبو مالك الجهني على كلام علامة اليمن أبي الحسن السليماني المأربي:




> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهداه . أما بعد :
> 
> فقد اطلعت على كتاب ( تنوير العينين بأحكام الأضاحي والعيدين ) ، لمؤلفه أبي الحسن المصري المأربي ( مصطفى إسماعيل ) فرأيت مواضع من الكتاب أبدى فيها المؤلف ضعفا ظاهرا وتقريرا قاصرا ومن جملة ذلك : مسألة ما كنت أحب أن يذكرها المؤلف فضلا عن أن ينتصر لها ، بل كان يتوقع منه ومن أمثاله : الرد عليها وبيان بدعيتها ، لكنه ـ مع الأسف ـ خالف فثبتها ، وجاء بكلام ضعيف متهافت ـ عفا الله عنا وعنه ـ وهذه المسألة هي قوله ص 288 ( ولا بأس بالتكبير الجماعي) .
> 
> ثم أخذ في ( شرحه ص 292 ) يقوي هذا الرأي وينتصر له وذكر في ذلك أدلة أربعة ، سوف أذكرها باختصار غيرمخل مع مناقشتها وبيان ضعف الاستدلال بها :
> 
> 
> الدليل الأول : ما جاء في(صحيح البخاري ) برقم ( 971) من حديث أم عطية وفيه ( … حتى نخرج الحيض فيكن خلفالناس ، يكبرن بتكبيرهم ويدعين بدعائهم … ) الحديث وعند مسلم ( 6/419 مع النووي)برقم ( 2052 ) بلفظ ( يكبرن مع الناس) .
> 
> ...

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

كلام الأخ أبي مالك الجهني بعيد عن التحقيق العلمي 
وأسلوبه في الرد بعيد عن الأدب
وقوله:  "هذا الاستدلال من غرائب العلم ولولا أن أبا الحسن معروف بالسنة لقلنا صاحب هذا الكلام رجل مبتدع لأنه يشبه تقرير أهل الأهواء".
ليس بشيء ومن غرائب الردود وغرائب الأقوال التي تذكر في المسائل الفقهية الفرعية

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والمنقول عن السلف هو التكبير الجماعي في هذا الموطن
وهو صريح ولا يحتاج إلى تكلف للاستدلال به
ومن كان يقول ببدعية التكبير الجماعي فإنه يستثني هذا الموطن ولا إشكال في ذلك

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  البيهقي في السنن الكبرى :
أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ ثنا أبو بكر بن إسحاق قال : قال أبو عبيد فحدثني يحيى بن سعيد عن ابن جريج عن عطاء عن عبيد بن عمير عن عمر رضي الله عنه :"كان يكبر في قبته بمنى فيسمعه أهل المسجد فيكبرون فيسمعه أهل السوق فيكبرون حتى ترتج منى *تكبيرا واحدا* ".
وهذا إسناد صحيح لا تعلم له علة

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعن عطاء بإسناد صحيح قال : "كنت أسمع الأئمة ابن الزبير ومن بعدهم يقولون آمين ويقول من خلفه آمين حتى إن للمسجد للجة أو قال رجة".
 فقوله في أثر تكبير عمر المذكور في الأعلى :"حتى ترتج منى تكبيرا".
مثل قولهم آمين 
ولا خلاف أن المصلين يقولون آمين بصوت واحد
ولو لم تتفق الأصوات لما حصل هناك ارتجاج
وعن ‏أسماء بنت أبي بكر ‏ ‏قالت ‏ ‏خسفت الشمس على عهد رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فسمعت رجة الناس وهم يقولون :آية 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعلق البخاري في صحيحه قال:كانَ النِّسَاءُ يُكَبِّرْنَ خَلْفَ أَبَانَ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ وَعُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ لَيَالِيَ التَّشْرِيقِ مَعَ الرِّجَالِ فِي الْمَسْجِد

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخرج البخاري في صحيحه: «عَنْ أُمِّ عَطِيَّةَ قَالَتْ كُنَّا نُؤْمَرُ أَنْ نَخْرُجَ يَوْمَ الْعِيدِ حَتَّى نُخْرِجَ الْبِكْرَ مِنْ خِدْرِهَا حَتَّى نُخْرِجَ الْحُيَّضَ فَيَكُنَّ خَلْفَ النَّاسِ فَيُكَبِّرْنَ بِتَكْبِيرِهِمْ وَيَدْعُونَ بِدُعَائِهِمْ يَرْجُونَ بَرَكَةَ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَطُهْرَتَه».
ولفظ مسلم:"فيكن خلف الناس يكبرن مع الناس".

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي المصنف لأبي بكر ابن أبي شيبة:" حدثنا أبو أسامة عن مسكين أبي هريرة قال : سمعت مجاهدا وكبر رجل أيام العشر فقال مجاهد : أفلا رفع صوته فلقد أدركتهم وإن الرجل ليكبر في المسجد فيرتج بها أهل المسجد , ثم يخرج الصوت إلى أهل الوادي حتى يبلغ الأبطح فيرتج بها أهل الأبطح وإنما أصلها من رجل واحد )
إسناده صحيح

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و في المغني لابن قدامة :"وكذلك النساء يكبرن في الجماعة وفي تكبيرهن في الانفراد روايتان كالرجال قال ابن منصور قلت لأحمد قال سفيان لا يكبر النساء أيام التشريق إلا في جماعة قال أحسن ".

فهذا مع ما ذكره الإخوة أعلاه من آثار صريح في مشروعية هذا الفعل
فمجموع هذه الألفاظ :
"يكبرون تكبيرا واحدا" 
"يكبرن خلف" 
"يكبرن مع الناس" 
"يكبرن بتكبيرهم"
"حتى ترتج منى تكبيرا".
وغيرها 
صريح في الدلالة على مشروعية هذا الفعل
ولو لم يرد إلا اللفظ الأول لكفى فكيف وقد ضم إليه غيره

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا القول هو قول الأئمة مالك والشافعي وغيرهم
كما نقل قولهم الصريح أعلاه

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإذا كان هذا الأمر معروفا عند السلف والأئمة ولم يكن ثم سلف معتبر لمن قال ببدعية هذا الفعل
طرح وكان في عداد الأقوال المحدثة في الفقه
والله أعلم

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

أخي أبا أمجد الفلسطيني ,
وفقك الله للحق ..
لقد تعجبت والله من ردك على من نقل ردّ أبي مالك الجهني !
ألأجل كلمة أخذتها عليه تصف رده بالبعد عن المنهج العلمي , وترد أس كلامه دون النظر إلى فحواه وما تضمنه من حق ؟!
ولولا أني أعرف فضلك وعلمك من حسب متابعتي هذا المنتدى المبارك لما رددت عليك وعقبت .

أخي الفاضل ؛ كل الذين أجازوا التكبير الجماعي لم يخرجوا من إيراد أحاديث وآثار في لفظ الجماعة , وأحدية التكبير , وهذه كلها ليس فيها لفظ صريح بأن الناس قصدت التكبير وتعمدته ؛ لأن ما جاء عفواً واحداً -وما أكثره- غير ملام عليه , أما قصد التكبير الجماعي فلم نعرفه إلا شعاراً لأهل البدع ..
ثم إن فتاوى علمائنا صرحت بذلك وبينته , وليتك قرأت كتاب الشيخ التويجري وتمعنت في أدلته حتى تظهر لك جلية بعيدة عن التحامل الذي لمحته في ردّك .
وهذه ألفاظك التي أوردتها :
"يكبرون تكبيرا واحدا" 
"يكبرن خلف" 
"يكبرن مع الناس" 
"يكبرن بتكبيرهم"
"حتى ترتج منى تكبيرا".
أما الأولى ففيها لفظ يقرب من الصريح , ولكن هذا اللفظ تطرق إليه الاحتمال بآثار أخرى وردت عن السلف ؛ وإذا تطرق الاحتمال بطل الاستدلال!
وأما الألفاظ الأخر فليس فيها أي صراحة..
وقد جاء في الصريح من حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في البخاري (فإنكم لا تدعون أصم ولا غائبا وإنما تدعون سميعا بصيراً).
وفي البخاري أيضاً من حديث أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه: (لما غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيبر ، أو قال : لما توجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أشرف الناس على واد ، فرفعوا أصواتهم بالتكبير : الله أكبر الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (اربعوا على أنفسكم ، إنكم لا تدعون أصم ولا غائبا ، إنكم تدعون سميعا قريبا ، وهو معكم ) .
قال الشيخ التويجري : وإذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أنكر على الذين رفعوا أصواتهم بالتكبير والتهليل وهم في الفضاء؛ فالإنكار على المتجاوبين بذلك بالأصوات العالية في المسجد الحرام أولى؛ لأنهم قد ضموا إلى رفع الأصوات به بدعة, وهي اجتماع الجماعة على إيقاعه بأصوات متطابقة كما يفعله المغنون! اهـ
ثم قال : فإن احتج أحد من المبتدعين الذين أشرنا إليهم .... (باختصار : بأن عمر كان يكبر حتى ترتج منى تكبيراً , أو بما جاء عن ابن عمر وأبي هريرة أنهما كان يخرجان في العشر فيكبران الناس بتكبيرهما) فالمراد بالجهر ضد الإسرار , وليس الجهر المذموم , وأن ابن عمر وأباهريرة رضي الله عنهم كانا يذكران الناس بتكبيرهما , وليس فيه دليل على تقصد اثنين منهم ذلك فضلاً عن الجماعة. انتهى بتصرف .

ثم جئت أخي أبا أمجد بلفظ : "واحداً" وقد يتطرق إليه احتمال آخر وهو روايته بالمعنى! التي تجعلنا نرجع لصريح الآثار الباقية , ونرد المبهم للمبين , والمجمل للمفصل..

وفقني الله وإياك للحق .

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

وهذه فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة :
السؤال الثاني من الفتوى رقم (8340)
س2: ثبت لدينا أن التكبير في أيام التشريق سنة، فهل يصح أن يكبر الإمام ثم يكبر خلفه المصلون؟ أم يكبر كل مصلٍ وحده بصوت منخفض أو مرتفع؟
ج2: يكبر كلٌ وحده جهرًا، فإنه لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التكبير الجماعي، وقد قال: « من عمل عملًا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد » .
وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء

عضو // عضو // نائب رئيس اللجنة // الرئيس //

عبد الله بن قعود // عبد الله بن غديان // عبد الرزاق عفيفي // عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز //

الفتوى رقم (9887)
س: نود من سماحتكم الإفادة عن حكم التكبير في أيام التشريق وأيام عيد رمضان المبارك جماعيًا، وذلك بأن يقول الإمام بعد كل صلاة: الله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله، الله أكبر، الله أكبر ولله الحمد. ثم يردد الجماعة بصوت واحد ومرتفع بلحن يكررونها ثلاث مرات بعد كل صلاة، ولمدة ثلاثة أيام، علمًا بأن ذلك سائد في بعض قرى المنطقة الجنوبية.
ج: التكبير مشروع في ليلتي العيدين، وفي عشر ذي الحجة مطلقًا، وعقب الصلوات من فجر يوم عرفة إلى آخر أيام التشريق؛ لقوله تعالى: { وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ } (1) وقوله تعالى: { وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْدُودَاتٍ } (2) ، ونقل عن الإمام أحمد رحمه الله أنه سئل: أي حديث تذهب إلى أن التكبير من صلاة الفجر يوم عرفة إلى آخر أيام التشريق؟ قال: بالإجماع. لكن التكبير الجماعي بصوت واحد ليس بمشروع بل ذلك بدعة؛ لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: « من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد » ، ولم يفعله السلف الصالح، لا من الصحابة، ولا من التابعين ولا تابعيهم، وهم القدوة، والواجب الاتباع، وعدم الابتداع في الدين.
وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء

عضو // نائب رئيس اللجنة // الرئيس //
عبد الله بن غديان // عبد الرزاق عفيفي // عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز //.

----------


## أبو عمار المدني

أخي الكريم 

ذكرت هنا 


> وقد جاء في الصريح من حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في  البخاري (فإنكم لا تدعون أصم ولا غائبا وإنما تدعون سميعا بصيراً).
> وفي البخاري أيضاً من حديث أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه:  (لما غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيبر ، أو قال : لما توجه رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أشرف الناس على واد ، فرفعوا  أصواتهم بالتكبير : الله أكبر الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، فقال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (اربعوا على أنفسكم ، إنكم لا تدعون أصم  ولا غائبا ، إنكم تدعون سميعا قريبا ، وهو معكم ) .
> قال الشيخ التويجري : وإذا كان النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أنكر على الذين رفعوا أصواتهم بالتكبير والتهليل وهم  في الفضاء؛ فالإنكار على المتجاوبين بذلك بالأصوات العالية في المسجد  الحرام أولى؛ لأنهم قد ضموا إلى رفع الأصوات به بدعة, وهي اجتماع الجماعة  على إيقاعه بأصوات متطابقة كما يفعله المغنون! اهـ


وهذا ليس من الصريح بشيء في هذا الموضوع المثار !
لأنه في النهي عن رفع الصوت بالتكبير وليس في الاجتماع عليه بصوت واحد .. ولا يخفى عليك مشروعية رفع الصوت بالتكبير في العيد والتلبية في الحج .. وقد ورد رفع الصوت في هذين الموضعين في الآثار، كما أنك نقلتَ جوازه آنفا عن فتوى اللجنة الدائمة. 


> يكبر كلٌ وحده جهرًا


إذن هذا الدليل المذكور ليس صريحا على المدعى وهو عدم مشروعية الاجتماع على التكبير بصوت واحد. بل ليس داخلا في محل النزاع أصلا، فالاستدلال به لا يصلح والله أعلم.

وفي كلام الشيخ التويجري استدلال على عدم جواز الاجتماع على التكبير بصوت واحد بعدم جواز رفع الصوت به ! فما العلاقة ؟

هل لأن الاجتماع على التكبير بصوت واحد يحصل منه رفع الصوت المنهي عنه؟
حسنا .. قد سبق وأن أورد الإخوة مشروعية رفع الصوت بالتكبير في العيدين من فعل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم وفي أيام التشريق. فهذا يدل على مشروعية رفع الصوت في هذه الأوقات خاصة.
ثم لو سلمنا أنه لا يجوز رفع الصوت بالتكبير في العيد وغيره .. فماذا لو اجتمع قوم يكبرون بصوت واحد لكن بدون مبالغة في رفع الصوت، وإنما برفقٍ ورَبْعٍ وخفضٍ كما جاء الأمر في الحديث، يسمعونه هم ولا يكاد يسمعه من ليس في جَمْعِهم - وهذا ممكن - .. هل يجوز ذلك؟
بناء على الدليل الذي ذكرتَه .. فإنه يجوز لأن المحذور هو رفع الصوت وقد تجنبوه .. 

المقصود أخي الكريم أن هذا ليس بدليل على المُدَّعَى وهو عدم جواز الاجتماع بصوت واحد على التكبير. والله أعلم

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

الى الان لم اجد عند الاخوة القائلين ببدعية التكبير جماعة يوم العيد الا نقل فتاوى بعض اهل العلم من المعاصرين , اين حكم السلف وعلماء المتقدمين والمتأخرين على المسألة ام ان هذه مسألة جديدة؟ لم تكن في عهد السلف رحمهم الله.
هذا الذي رأيته في كثير من المسائل التي يُحكم عليها بالبدعة مع انها وُجدت في عهد السلف ولم يُنقل عن احد منهم القول ببدعيتها فاين اتباع منهج السلف وفهم السلف؟

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

عجبا لك اخي ابا الليث الشيراني ان تقول انه شعار اهل البدع والاهواء!! سبحان الله!! من قال من المتقدمين انه شعار اهل البدع والاهواء؟ من قال ببدعيتها ايها الفاضل من المتقدمين ايها الفاضل؟

----------


## أبو عمار المدني

أخي الكريم أبا قتادة على رسلك .. تقول: 


> اين حكم السلف وعلماء المتقدمين والمتأخرين على المسألة ام ان هذه مسألة  جديدة؟


هذه المسألة تكلم فيها بعض العلماء السابقين وحكم ببدعية هذا الفعل (وهو الاجتماع على صوت واحد في التكبير أو الذكر) وليس هذا الحكم من اختراع المعاصرين.

وأنقل لك بعض ما وقفت عليه:
قال ابن الحاج المالكي (ت737هـ) في المدخل: "فتجد المؤذنين يرفعون أصواتهم بالتكبير كما تقدم، وأكثر الناس يستمعون لهم ولا يكبرون وينظرون إليهم كأن التكبير ما شرع إلا لهم، وهذه بدعة محدثة، ثم إنهم يمشون على صوت واحد، وذلك بدعة ؛ لأن المشروع إنما هو أن يكبر كل إنسان لنفسه، ولا يمشي على صوت غيره". ا.هـ المدخل لابن الحاج - التكبير عند الخروج لصلاة العيدين 2/ 285 ط مكتبة التراث بالقاهرة.
وقال الشاطبي (ت790هـ) في الاعتصام: "ومنها -أي من البدع- : التزام الكيفيات والهيئات المعينة كالذكر بهيئة الاجتماع على صوت واحد" ا.هـ الاعتصام للشاطبي - الباب الأول في تعريف البدع وبيان معناها، الذكر جمعا واتخاذ المولد عيدا -1 / 46 ط مكتبة التوحيد.

وبهذا يتبين أن القول ببدعية هذا الفعل ليس قولا محدثا من المعاصرين وإنما سبقهم إليه فقهاء أفاضل كما ترى .. 

ومع هذا فإن هذا الرأي خالفه فقهاء أيضا فإن النووي رحمه الله يرى مشروعية قراءة القرآن بصوت واحد، وذكر أن عليه عمل السلف فقال: "وعن وهب قال قلت لمالك: أرأيت القوم يجتمعون فيقرؤون جميعا سورة واحدة حتى يختموها، فأنكر ذلك وعابه وقال ليس هكذا تصنع الناس، إنما كان يقرأ الرجل على الآخر يعرضه. فهذا الإنكار منهما مخالف لما عليه السلف والخلف ولما يقتضيه الدليل، فهو متروك والاعتماد على ما تقدم من استحبابها. ا.هـ التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن للنووي، فصل في استحباب قراءة الجماعة مجتمعين.
وقد فرَّق رحمه الله بين هذه القراءة وقراءة الإدارة، وهي أن يقرأ بعضهم جزءا ثم يسكت ويقرأ الآخر من حيث انتهى الأول. 

والله أعلم

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

هل كلامهم عن التكبير جماعة يوم العيد؟
ثانيا هل هذا كلام السلف الاوائل رضي الله عنهم؟

----------


## أبو عمار المدني

> هل كلامهم عن التكبير جماعة يوم العيد؟
> ثانيا هل هذا كلام السلف الاوائل رضي الله عنهم؟


أخي الكريم .. أما كلام ابن الحاج رحمه الله فهو عن تكبير العيدين وراجعه إن شئت في المدخل، (فصل) التكبير عند الخروج لصلاة العيدين 2/ 285

وقد طلبتَ أخي الكريم "حكم السلف والعلماء المتقدمين والمتأخرين"، وقد أتيتُ لك بكلام علماء متقدمين .. وقد وافقهم في ذلك بعض المتأخرين .. كما وافق الفريق الآخر كثير من المتأخرين.

واعلم رحمني الله وإياك أن هذه المسألة يعدُّها البعض فرعا من فروع مسألة الذكر الجماعي، وهي مسألة خلافية.
فكان الإمام مالك رحمه الله يكره القراءة جماعة والذكر جماعة.
واستحسن الحنابلة قراءة القرآن بصوت واحد، وكذا الشافعية.

فمن يرى كراهة الذكر الجماعي يرى بدعية الاجتماع بصوت واحد في تكبير العيد وغيره، ومن  يرى مشروعية الذكر الجماعي يرى جوازه في تكبير العيد وغيره.

وأما القول بالتفصيل فهو الأوجه: وهو أن الذكر الجماعي بصوت واحد لم يرد فيه شيء بالجواز أو المنع، والأصل في العبادات الحظر، ويستثنى منه تكبير العيد لورود ذلك عن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم .. 
وبعضهم يقيس الذكر الجماعي بصوت واحد على تكبير العيد، وقد منع بعض أهل العلم القياس في العبادات .. والله أعلم.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

اما ما ذكرته عن مالك رحمه الله فلا يدخل في هذا التكبير اخي الفاضل لان نقل عنه البعض القول بجواز ذلك يوم العيد وكلام الشيخ ابي الحسن واضح والتفريق بينه وبين الذكر جماعة وقراءة القران جماعة بين اذ ان هذا لم يثبت عن السلف رحمهم الله فعله وهو من البدع المنكرة بخلاف التكبير جماعة يوم العيد فقد ثبت عن السلف كما لا يخفى عنك وكذلك الذكر جماعة وقراءة القران جماعة هل الامام الشافعي واحمد من قالا بجوازه ام بعض اتباعهما؟
فان كان بعض اتباعهما فلا يُنسب الى مذهبهما لانه يوجد في علماء الحنابلة والشافعية من ينكر ذلك ويوجد عند المالكية من يجيز ذلك وارجو عدم نسبة ذلك الى المذهبين لما في ذلك من الخطأ واتمنى ان نبقى في موضوعنا.
ذكرت كلام ابن الحاج وهومن المتأخرين وليس من المتقدمين اخي الفاضل

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

واعيد واكرر ان المراد من هذا والله الوصول الى الحق ومعرفة ادلة كلا الفريقين وهذا المقصود والله من وراء القصد

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> أخي أبا سعيد الباتني :
> إن ما يرد في كتب الفقه لا يحق لنا أن نفهمه على ظاهره من أوله وهلة , ونجعل لفظ الشافعي وغيره "جماعة" دلالة على التكبير الجماعي الحاصل الآن بصوت واحد , يبدأ وينتهي في آن !
> إنهم يقصدون بالجماعي أن يكبر الناس كلهم أو تكبر جماعتهم , ولا يعني ذلك أن يقصدوا التوافق في التكبير , وهذا الذي يفعل جماعة قصداً هو من شعار أهل البدع ولم يعرفه السلف .


الأخ الكريم، هناك أمور ينبغي توضيحها/
1. اكتفائي بنقل أقوال العلماء دون أدلة هو تدرج في النقاش العلمي، وهو ما تتطلبه المنهجية العلمية.
..........................
2. أن اعتقادك أني لم أفهم قول الشافعي، هو اعتقاد منك أني نقلت القول دون أن أطلع على المسألة
والحقيقة أن المسألة قتلت بحثا، واستعرض المشايخ وأتباع المذاهب أدلتهم فيها، ولم يكتفوا فقط بكلمة "جماعة"، بل بينوا مقصودهم، ووضحوا الغاية.
........................
3. أن المسلمين -والحمد لله- ورثوا دينهم قولا وفعلا، وعموم الأفعال المتعلقة بأبواب الفقه التي يقومون بها ينبغي أن ندرسها جيدا قبل إطلاق ألفاظ "البدعة"، و"لم يفعلها الصحابة"، و"لم تثبت !!".
.......................
4. الأقوال التي نقلتها، أحببت أن أضع طالب العلم أمام الواقع، وأن أصور له الخلاف قبل أن يخوض، وقد قال كثير من السلف ينبغي لمن أفتى أن يعلم الخلاف أولا.
.............................
5. أن الأقوال التي نقلتها أنت لا تتعدى أن يكون صاحبها:
أ- حنبليا، فيفتي بما درسه في مذهبه، وقد سبق ونقلت لك مذهب أحمد.
ب- أن يكون مقلدا، لم يقرأ في المسألة إلا قول شيخه، فحَسب أن السلف كانوا على قول شيخه، فعمم القول، واتهم المخالف.
.........................
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

جزاكم الله خيراً .

أخي الكريم , أبا عمار المدني ..
- خلافي معك بسيط جداً , ولا حاجة لتنفنيده لأنه لن يؤثر كثيراً في الموضوع .

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

> الى الان لم اجد عند الاخوة القائلين ببدعية التكبير جماعة يوم العيد الا نقل فتاوى بعض اهل العلم من المعاصرين , اين حكم السلف وعلماء المتقدمين والمتأخرين على المسألة ام ان هذه مسألة جديدة؟ لم تكن في عهد السلف رحمهم الله.
> هذا الذي رأيته في كثير من المسائل التي يُحكم عليها بالبدعة مع انها وُجدت في عهد السلف ولم يُنقل عن احد منهم القول ببدعيتها فاين اتباع منهج السلف وفهم السلف؟


أخي الفاضل , أبا قتادة ..
على رسلك , فالعجلة لا تجدي شيئا , والأمور العلمية يجب أن تناقش بهدوء وسعة صدر, لا بغضب وتسرع .
ثم إن قولك الذي حمّرته يرد بأن أقول : وإلى الآن لم نجد دليلاً للمبيحين سوى استدلالهم بألفاظ ليس فيها أي صراحة , وما كان فيها صريحاً داخله الإشكال والاحتمال!
- وأما ثانياً : فتسرعك أوقعك في القدح في نزاهة وعلم وعلمائنا الأفاضل الذي قضوا نحبهم ورسخوا المنهج السلفي في العصر الحديث, وكانوا حملته بدون منازع , ولم نر في عصرهم من يأتي بهذه الأمور, إلا ما جاء بعد وفاتهم من فتن ...
وكم من المسائل التي أفتى فيها علماؤنا بعد نظرهم العميق من جميع جوانب الموضوع , والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة ..
ولو كان الخلاف في هذه المسألة قد وافقكم فيه جمع كبير من العلماء سلمنا لكم ذلك , ولو كان القول ببدعية هذا الأمر من المسائل التي ذهب إليها بعض علمائنا لقبلنا ذلك ..
أما أن يكون شبه إجماع منهم على ذلك فهذا الذي ينذرك بأن تحترم فتاويهم وتضعها في الميزان العلمي وتنظر لها من جميع النواحي , وتترك عنك بنيات الطرق من قولك أين هم من فهم السلف !!!
ومن أنت حتى تقول هذا الكلام ؟! وما ميزانك بالنظر لميزانهم !
وهاك جمعاً من أسماء الأعلام التي رأت بدعية هذا الأمر :
1. سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم (مفتي الديار السعودية).
2. سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله.
3. سماحة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله.
4. سماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله.
5. سماحة الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله.
6. سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن قعود رحمه الله.
7. سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان رحمه الله.
8. سماحة الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله.
9. سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن حميد رحمه الله.
10. سماحة الشيخ علي محفوظ رحمه الله.
11. سماحة الشيخ أحمد بن عبد الرزاق الدويش رحمه الله.
12. سماحة الشيخ ناصر بن عبد الكريم العقل -حفظه الله- , وفي كتابه (دراسات في الفرق والأهواء) كلام عن التكبير الجماعي وأول من جاء به, ومن أعاد بدعته في هذا العصر.

وهؤلاء كلهم مشهود لهم بالخير والفهم في الدين , واتفاقهم على هذا الأمر أقوى حجة على بدعية هذا التكبير الجماعي .
ولو استقرينا الدوواين لوجدنا غيرهم من جهابذة العلماء .
فاعرف قدرك أخي أبا قتادة , وتأدب مع العلماء وفهمهم.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

> الأخ الكريم، هناك أمور ينبغي توضيحها/
> 1. اكتفائي بنقل أقوال العلماء دون أدلة هو تدرج في النقاش العلمي، وهو ما تتطلبه المنهجية العلمية.
> ..........................
> 2. أن اعتقادك أني لم أفهم قول الشافعي، هو اعتقاد منك أني نقلت القول دون أن أطلع على المسألة
> والحقيقة أن المسألة قتلت بحثا، واستعرض المشايخ وأتباع المذاهب أدلتهم فيها، ولم يكتفوا فقط بكلمة "جماعة"، بل بينوا مقصودهم، ووضحوا الغاية.
> ........................
> 3. أن المسلمين -والحمد لله- ورثوا دينهم قولا وفعلا، وعموم الأفعال المتعلقة بأبواب الفقه التي يقومون بها ينبغي أن ندرسها جيدا قبل إطلاق ألفاظ "البدعة"، و"لم يفعلها الصحابة"، و"لم تثبت !!".
> .......................
> 4. الأقوال التي نقلتها، أحببت أن أضع طالب العلم أمام الواقع، وأن أصور له الخلاف قبل أن يخوض، وقد قال كثير من السلف ينبغي لمن أفتى أن يعلم الخلاف أولا.
> ...


حياك الله ..
1. نقلك عارٍ عن المنهجية العلمية , إذ أنك نقلت أقوالاً دون أخرى , ولم تظهر أدلة المانعين جلية مما يبين ويؤكد عدم إنصافك .
2. لم أعتقد عدم فهمك لقول الشافعي , إنما رأيت ذلك في كل من رأى جواز التكبير الجماعي في العصر الحديث بهذه الصيغة .
3. من أطلق لفظ البدعة و"لم تثبت" أفهم مني ومنك , وأعلم مني ومنك , وهم رجال ونحن لا نقوم أمامهم بمقام .
4. وأكرر أن الأقوال التي نقلتها ليس فيها ما قلته .
5. وأما الأخيرة فيجب علي أن أقف معك فيها ؛ إذ أنك أبعدت النجعة , وحجرت واسعاً , وهي نقطة أصبحت محك ردّ أي مسألة اتفق فيها السلفيون من علماء عصرنا ..

أخي الفاضل ,
1. أما عن قولك بأنهم لم يدرسوا سوى المذهب الحنبلي فأنت مخطئ في هذا أشد الخطأ , كيف لا , والألباني قد درس المذهب الحنفي الذي كان سائداً في الشام ..
ومفتي الديار السعودية , وابن باز , والعثيمين وغيرهم لم يقتصروا على المذهب الحنبلي فقط, واقرأ إن شئت اختياراتهم ..
إن الشيخ ابن باز قد خالف المذهب الحنبلي -كما أثبت ذلك أحد الباحثين- في ثلاثمائة مسألة مشهورة من مسائل المذهب.
وانظر في الشرح الممتع لابن عثيمين حتى تعرف من هو وأي فقه تعلّم وعلّم !
وأما أنهم لم يدرسوا سوى قول مشايخهم وهم مقلدون , فهذا تمحل آخر منك عارٍ عن الصحة , وهو مردود عقلاً قبل أن يرد أدباً ..

وإني لأتحداك أن تثبت هذا الكلام بكلام لأحد المعتبرين من أهل العلم السلفيين في العصر الحديث ...
وأتحداك أن تأتني بمسألة واحدة للشيخ ابن باز أو ابن عثيمين أو هيئة كبار العلماء في عصرهم قيل فيها إن هذا القول هو القول المذهب وهو المعمول به وفي هذه المسألة دليل ولكن كلام المذهب مقدم عليه ...
أتحداك أتحداك أتحداك!!

إن لي في سكنى مكة المكرمة زمنا طويلاً وما رأيت أصحاب التكبير الجماعي إلا مبتدعة صوفية يرتلونه بنغم وصوت مطرب كما يفعله أهل الغناء ..
وادخل إن شئت أخي مخيمات الإيرانيين في الحج لتعرف طريقة من هذه ..
وإن علماءنا يوم أفتوا بحرمة ذلك وببدعيته عرفوا قطع الطريق عليهم, وهم لم يفتوا بمنع التكبير جهراً .. كما هو حاص من الصحابة والسلف في أيام العيد ..
فلم المغالطات الواضحة ؟!!

وإني لم أرَ أصحاب نبش كتب الفقه بجهل غير التنويريين وأصحاب الأفكار المنحرفة الذين ظهروا علينا مما يقارب ثمان سنين , ورفعوا عقيرتهم ناشرين التغريب بكل وسائلهم , وتبعهم في ذلك شرذمة من أنصاف المتعالمين حسن ظن وجهلا من بعضهم ...

وهكذا دواليك في سلسلة لا تنتهي ..
وإنها لمن آثار الكوثري وتلميذه أبي غدة , وآثار فكر الإخوان الداعي للتقريب ....
وعدم التبديع والتفسيق لمن فعل ذلك وقامت الحجج عليه وبطلت الموانع ...


ولا تظنن أخي أني اتهمتك بهذه التهم, ولكن كلامك وافق ما عندهم فلزمني الإنكار ..


ويا ترى .. ما هي المسألة الخلافية الجديدة التي سيظهرها لنا أصحاب الإسلام اليوم وإسلام الغد ! وأصحاب من أحبوا أن يصدعوا بالحق الآن مع مغالطات صريحة ..

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

> وهاك جمعاً من أسماء الأعلام التي رأت بدعية هذا الأمر :
> 1. سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم (مفتي الديار السعودية).
> 2. سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله.
> 3. سماحة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله.
> 4. سماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله.
> 5. سماحة الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله.
> 6. سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن قعود رحمه الله.
> 7. سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان رحمه الله.
> 8. سماحة الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله.
> ...


13. سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين رحمه الله.
14. سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد المحسن بن حمد العباد البدر حفظه الله, وأطال في عمره.
15. سماحة الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير حفظه الله.
16. سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز الراجحي حفظه الله.
17. سماحة الشيخ العلامة صالح آل الشيخ حفظ الله.
18. سماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح المنجد حفظه الله.
19. سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إسماعيل المقدم حفظه الله.
20. سماحة الشيخ العلامة بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله.
21. سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد الله البسام رحمه الله.
وجاء رأيه في معرض كلامه في تيسير العلام: (وقاعدتنا في هذا الباب أصح القواعد، وهي أن جميع صفات العبادات من الأقوال والأفعال إذا كانت مأثورة أثرا يصح التمسك به لم يكره شيء من ذلك، بل يشرع ذلك كله كما قلنا في أنواع صلاة الخوف ونوعى الأذان ونوعي الإقامة شفعها وإفرادها وأنواع التشهدات وأنواع الاستفتاحات وأنواع الاستعاذات وأنواع تكبيرات العيد الزوائد وأنواع صلاة الجنازة والقنوت بعد الركوع وقبله وغير ذلك، ومعلوم أنه لا يمكن المكلف أن يجمع في العبادات المتنوعة في الوقت الواحد والجمع بينها في مقام واحد من العبادة بدعة، وكذلك التلفيق والجمع بينها لا يشرع، والصواب التنويع في ذلك متابعة للنبي وإحياء لجميع سننه بعمل هذا مرة، وعمل الآخر مرة أخرى، ففيه تأليف قلوب الأمة وإحياء للسنة ومتابعة له صلى الله عليه وسلم).
22. سماحة الشيخ العلامة عطية سالم رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو عمار المدني

غفر الله لنا ولك يا أبا الليث

هذه مناقشة علمية ليس الغرض منها الانتصار للفقهاء والعلماء .. أو للنفس.

إنما الغرض منها الانتصار للحق بدليله، فلا يتحامل أحدنا على الآخر بارك الله فيكم.

وكلامك الأخير أخي الكريم غالبه مرسل، وفيه إلزام بفهم هؤلاء العلماء الأجلاء وكأن فيه العصمة، وليس فيه إلزام بالدليل أو حتى بقول السلف أو فعلهم مع وجود الاحتمال الظاهر في فعلهم وكلام أئمة الفقه وأوعية العلم على جواز الاجتماع عليه بصوت واحد.

انظر لرواية البيهقي في السنن: عن عبيد بن عمير: "أن عمر رضى الله عنه كان يكبر فى قبته بمنى فيسمعه أهل المسجد فيكبرون فيسمعه أهل السوق فيكبرون حتى ترتج منى تكبيرا واحدا". 3/ 312 ط الهند.
ماذا تفهم من قوله: تكبيرا واحدا؟

قد تقول: أنه اتفق ذلك من غير قصد. قلنا: لو كان من غير قصد لما تطاول بهم الأمر حتى صار التكبير واحدا من هذا الجمع الكبير، أهل المسجد وأهل السوق وأهل منى حتى ارتجت بهم !

ثم إن ارتجاج المكان لا يكون إلا مع الاجتماع في رفع الأصوات، أما إذا اختلفت الأصوات المرتفعة فلا يرتج المكان بها ويوصف أثرها بالضجيج كضجيج السوق (والحراج)، وقد جاء في الحديث عن عروة بن الزبير أنه سمع أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنها تقول: "قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر الفتنة التي يفتن بها المرء في قبره، فلما ذكر ذلك ضجَّ المسلمون ضجة حالت بيني وبين أن أفهم كلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما سكتت ضجتهم، قلت لرجل قريب مني أن بارك الله فيك ماذا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في آخر قوله؟ قال: قال: قد أوحي إلي أنكم تفتنون في القبور قريبا من فتنة الدجال". أخرج بعضه البخاري، وتمامه عند النسائي.
قال الحميدي في تفسير غريب ما في الصحيحين: الضجيج: ارتفاع الأصوات واختلاطها.

فانظر إلى تعبير الراوي بلفظ حتى ترتج منى، ولم يقل حتى ضجت منى بالتكبير.

أليس هذا بكاف على وجاهة القول بمشروعية الاجتماع بصوت واحد؟

ثم أخي الكريم إن وافق المبتدعة أو الرافضة أهل السنة في سنة من السنن أو في أمر مشروع فإن موافقتهم لا تحرِّمه ولا تجعله بدعة.
إذ أن التكبير بصوت واحد في يوم العيد ليس من عمل المبتدعة أو الرافضة وحدهم بل عليه عمل غالب المسلمين في أقطار الأرض، فيُعمل به وإن لم يكن فيه نصٌّ صريح.
قال ابن رجب في الفتح: "فاتفق العلماء على أنه يُشرع التكبير عَقيبَ الصلوات في هذه الأيام في الجملة، وليس فيه حديث مرفوع صحيح، بل إنما فيه آثار عن الصحابة ومن بعدهم، وعملُ المسلمين عليه. وهذا مما يدلُّ على أن بعض ما أجمعت الأمة عليه لم يُنقل إلينا فيه نص صريح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل يُكتفى بالعمل به. ا.هـ فتح الباري لابن رجب - كتاب العيدين، باب التكبير أيام منى وإذا غدا إلى عرفة - 9/ 22 ط مكتبة الغرباء.

والله أعلم

بالمناسبة أخي الكريم .. الخلاف بسيط إن شاء الله بين وبينك كما ذكرت، مع أني مع من يقول بجواز التكبير بصوت واحد، فاجعل الخلاف - بارك الله فيك - مع الإخوة بسيطا أيضا.
وقد نقلت أقوال من قال ببدعية هذا القول من "المتقدمين" وأقصد بهم المتقدمين على عصرنا وليس المتقدمين من القرون المفضلة، ومرادي من النقل ليس التأييد وإنما بيان أن المسألة تعرّض لها السابقون واختلفوا فيها.

ومن وجهة نظري القاصرة من شخصي الضعيف أن الخلاف في المسألة سائغ، والأمر فيه سعة. والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

أخي الفاضل: شيرازي/ بارك الله فيك
أخي الكريم لي ملاحظات عامة على ما تفضلت قبل أن أعقب:
1. رأيت من خلال ما نقلت أخي الحبيب أنك تسرعت قليلا ولم تفهم بعض قصدي، وان كنت فهمت البعض الآخر.
2. رأيت من خلال ما نقلت أنك حاولت التعقيب على ما أوردته، بكل الوسائل إلا التي أبحث عنها.
فقد ذكرت لي أنك من أهل مكة، فهنيئا لك، وسلام لأهل مكة، وأهل المدينة، ومدائن الاسلام قاطبة.
ثم ذكرت لي عشرات الجماعات، من ليبراليين، وعلمانيين، وإخوان مسلمين، وصوفية، وسلفيين، وشيعة إيران....
في حين أن المسألة فقهية، لو نظرنا إليها بالمنظور الطبيعي، ومن الزاوية الحقيقية لها لما هولنا الأمر بهذه الطريقة
وأنا لست إلا أخا لك لا علاقة لي بهذه الجماعات، وأتعبد الله بما أراه صحيحا مما ينسب لمنهج السلف رحمهم الله تعالى.
....................
وأعقب الآن على ما أورته، مع أني أراه قد يأخذنا بعيدا عما نحن بصدده:
أولا:
قولك: 



> 1. نقلك عارٍ عن المنهجية العلمية , إذ أنك نقلت أقوالاً دون أخرى , ولم تظهر أدلة المانعين جلية مما يبين ويؤكد عدم إنصافك


......................
لو تتأمل أخي الكريم ما نقلته، ستجدين نقلت عن أئمة المذاهب الأربعة، وهذا هو المنهج الصحيح في دراسة المسائل الفقهية، بخلاف نقل الفتاوى.
ثم أرى نقلك سبق نقلي، وقد اعتمدت نقل فتاوى المانعين فقط، فهل هي المنهجية التي تريدني السير عليها.
.....................
ثم قلت: لم تظهر أدلة المانعين
فهل أنا أظهرت أدلة المجيزين، حتى تطالبني بأدلة المانعين ؟
أنا اعتمدت فقط على نقل الأقوال، وانتظرت صاحب الموضوع أن يدفع العجلة، ولكن للأسف...
...................
قولك:



> لم أعتقد عدم فهمك لقول الشافعي , إنما رأيت ذلك في كل من رأى جواز التكبير الجماعي في العصر الحديث بهذه الصيغة .


قول الشافعي ليس دليلا، كما أن قول غيره من المعاصرين ليس دليلا، والنقل عنه وعن مالك، وباقي الأئمة، هو بيان لمذهبهم فقط، إذ هم سلف هذه الأمة.
وإن حدث وأن أصبح هذا الأمر متعلقا بالصوفية، أو غيرهم، فلا يعني ترك أقوال أئمتنا لهذا السبب
فهاهي الأخلاق الحسنة أصبحت عنوانا للصوفية، والشيعة، فهل نترك التحلي بالأخلاق الحسنة...



> من أطلق لفظ البدعة و"لم تثبت" أفهم مني ومنك , وأعلم مني ومنك , وهم رجال ونحن لا نقوم أمامهم بمقام .


نعم أخي لا أحد ينكر ذلك
ولكن الذين نقلوا: أن الفعل سنة، وأنه ثبت، أفهم مني ومنك
وإذا اجتمع الإثبات بالدليل الصحيح، الذي مازلنا لم ننقله، والنفي، قدمنا المثبت على النافي
وهي قاعدة أصولية، سنستدل بها بعد عرض الأدلة.
..................
أما قولك الأخير:



> وأما الأخيرة فيجب علي أن أقف معك فيها ؛ إذ أنك أبعدت النجعة , وحجرت واسعاً , وهي نقطة أصبحت محك ردّ أي مسألة اتفق فيها السلفيون من علماء عصرنا ..
>  أخي الفاضل ,
> 1. أما عن قولك بأنهم لم يدرسوا سوى المذهب الحنبلي فأنت مخطئ في هذا أشد الخطأ , كيف لا , والألباني قد درس المذهب الحنفي الذي كان سائداً في الشام ..


....................
أنا لم أقل أنهم درسوا إلا المذهب الحنبلي
أنا قلت أنهم حنابلة
أي على أصول الحنابلة
أما قولك أن بعض الشيوخ خالفوا المذهب الحنبلي، فلا يعني أنهم أصبحوا أصحاب مذاهب مستقلة
ومهما خالفوا في مسائل، فإنهم في هذه المسألة وافقوا الحنابلة.
......................
أما قولك:



> أتحداك أتحداك أتحداك!!


فأستسمحك أخي نحن في مدارسة
وعندما تطرح الأدلة، سنرى من يتبع الدليل، ممن شعاره فقط اتباع الدليل
وكلنا إن شاء الله نسعى لمعرفة الحق
فإن كان الحق مع المجاهرين بالتكبير، فلن يمنعنا تقديسنا للشيوخ الأفاضل الذين ذكرتهم أن نقول قولهم مرجوح
...................
أما قولك الأخير، وهو قول نسمعه كثيرا: 



> ويا ترى .. ما هي المسألة الخلافية الجديدة التي سيظهرها لنا أصحاب الإسلام اليوم وإسلام الغد ! وأصحاب من أحبوا أن يصدعوا بالحق الآن مع مغالطات صريحة


فجوابه:
أننا أخي الكريم عندنا تقصير في دراسة الفقه المقارن، ومعرفة المسائل الخلافية، فجل المسائل ندرسها على طريقة القول الواحد، حتى نخال أنها القطع الذي لا يجوز خلافه، من أجل ذلك أصبحنا نترقب فقط أي المسائل سيقال عنها خلافية !!!
.........................
تقبل تحياتي.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

وهذا مما يجعلني اكثر تمسكا بأن التكبير جماعة يوم العيد ليس من البدع في شيء وهو عجزك ان تأتي بعلمءا القرون المفضلة قالوا ببدعيتها وانكارها فمنتهى ما تنقله قول المعاصرين لا اكثر ولا اقل وهذا لا يعني الطعن في هؤلاء العلماء الافاضل بل وقد يقال ان الاجماع سبقه بجواز ذلك.
اما ما نقلته عن الشيخ السبام فليس فيه شيء مما ذكرته وحكمت عليه وفيه شيء من التلبيس وكأنك اردت ان تُكثر من ذكر االاسماء ولهذا حشرته رحمه الله في القائمة مع انه ليس في كلامه الذي ذكرته دليلا على بدعية التكبير جماعة بل قد يُفهم من كلامه ان التكبير جماعة مشروع.
وهي أن جميع صفات العبادات من الأقوال والأفعال إذا كانت مأثورة أثرا يصح التمسك به لم يكره شيء من ذلك، بل يشرع ذلك كله كما قلنا في أنواع صلاة الخوف ونوعى الأذان ونوعي الإقامة شفعها وإفرادها وأنواع التشهدات وأنواع الاستفتاحات وأنواع الاستعاذات وأنواع تكبيرات العيد الزوائد وأنواع صلاة الجنازة والقنوت بعد الركوع وقبله وغير ذلك، ومعلوم أنه لا يمكن المكلف أن يجمع في العبادات المتنوعة في الوقت الواحد والجمع بينها في مقام واحد من العبادة بدعة، وكذلك التلفيق والجمع بينها لا يشرع، والصواب التنويع في ذلك متابعة للنبي وإحياء لجميع سننه بعمل هذا مرة، وعمل الآخر مرة أخرى، ففيه تأليف قلوب الأمة وإحياء للسنة ومتابعة له صلى الله عليه وسلم
اين حكمه على التكبير جماعة يوم العيد بالبدعة؟!!

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

بسم الله الرَّحمن الرَّحيم
 أنقل لإخواني فتوى للشَّيخ العلاَّمة محمَّد علي فركوس -حفظه الله-:
   الفتوى رقم: 880   الصنف: فتاوى الحج* في          حكم التكبير الجماعي أيام العيد* 
*                          السـؤال:*
*                          ما حكم التكبير الجماعيِّ بصوتٍ واحدٍ يومَ العيد                           وأيامِ التشريق؟ وجزاكم الله خيرًا.*
*                          الجـواب:*
*                          الحمدُ لله ربِّ العالمين، والصلاةُ والسلامُ على مَنْ أرسله اللهُ              رحمةً للعالمين، وعلى آله وصَحْبِهِ وإخوانِه إلى يوم الدِّين، أمَّا              بعد:*
 *فالتكبير الجماعيُّ والاجتماعُ عليه بصوتٍ واحدٍ لم يُنقل عن              النبيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم، ولا عن الصحابةِ رضي الله              عنهم ما يَقضي بمشروعيته، بل كُلُّ ذِكر لا يُشرَعُ الاجتماعُ عليه              بصوتٍ واحدٍ، سواء كان تهليلاً أو تسبيحًا أو تحميدًا أو تلبية أو              دعاءً، شُرِع رفع الصوت فيه أم لم يشرع، فكان الذِّكر المنفردُ هو              المشروعُ برفع الصوت أو بخفضه، ولا تَعَلُّقَ له بالغير، وقد نقل -في              حَجَّة الوداع- أنَّ أصحاب النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم كان              منهمُ المكبر ومنهم المهلِّل ومنهم الملبِّي*(١)*،              و«الأَصْلُ فِي العِبَادَاتِ التَّوْقِيفُ وَأَنْ لاَ يُعْبَدَ اللهُ              إِلاَّ بِمَا شَرعَ»، والمعلوم في الاجتماعِ على صوتٍ واحدٍ أنه من              عبادةِ النصارى في قراءتهم الإنجيل جماعةً في كنائسهم، ولا يُعلم ذلك              في شرعنا، أمَّا الآثارُ الثابتةُ عن بعضِ السلف كابن عمرَ وأبي هريرةَ              رضي الله عنهما أنهما: «كَانَا يخرجان إلى السُّوقِ في أيَّام التشريق              يُكبِّران، ويُكبِّرُ الناسُ بتكبيرهما»*(٢)*،              وما روى ابنُ أبي شَيبةَ بسندٍ صحيحٍ عن الزهريّ**ِ قال: «كَانَ النَّاسُ              يُكَبِّرُونَ                           يَوْمَ العِيدِ**              حِينَ يَخْرُجُونَ مِنْ مَنَازِلِهِمْ، حَتَّى يَأْتُوا المُصَلَّى،              وَحَتَّى يَخْرُجَ الإِمَامُ، فَإِذَا خَرَجَ الإِمَامُ سَكَتُوا،              فَإِذَا كَبَّرَ كَبَّرُوا**»*(٣)*،              فإنَّ المراد منها أنهم يقتدون به في التكبير وفي صفته، لا أنهم              يجتمعون على التكبير بصوتٍ واحدٍ، كصلاة المأمومين مع إمامهم، فإنهم              يُكبِّرون بتكبيره. لذلك ينبغي الاقتداءُ بالنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عليه              وآله وسَلَّم، والاستنانُ بسُنَّته وسُنَّةِ الخلفاء الراشدين، وصحابته              المرضيِّين السالكين هديَه، والمتَّبعين طريقتَه في الأذكار والأدعية              وغيرهما، والشرُّ كُلُّ الشرِّ في مخالفته والابتداع في أمره، قال              صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم: «مَنْ أَحْدَثَ فِي أَمْرِنَا هَذَا              مَا لَيْسَ مِنْهُ فَهُوَ رَدٌّ»*(٤)*،              وقال صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم: «**إِيَّاكُمْ**              وَمُحْدَثَاتِ الأُمُورِ، فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مُحْدَثَةٍ بِدْعَةٌ، وَكُلَّ              بِدْعَةٍ ضَلاَلَةٌ، وَكُلَّ ضَلاَلَةٍ فِي النَّارِ**»*(٥)*،              وقال تعالى: ﴿فَلْيَحْذَر   الَّذِينَ              يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَن تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ              عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ﴾ [النور: 63].*
*                          والعلمُ عند اللهِ تعالى، وآخرُ دعوانا أنِ الحمدُ للهِ ربِّ العالمين،              وصَلَّى اللهُ على نبيِّنا محمَّدٍ وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانِه إلى يوم              الدِّين، وسَلَّم تسليمًا.*

             الجزائر في: 26 ربيع الأول 1429ﻫ
            الموافق ﻟ: 03 أفريل 2008م

 *          ١-                      أخرجه البخاري في «صحيحه» كتاب العيدين، باب التكبير أيام منى                      وإذا غدا إلى عرفة: (927)، ومسلم في «صحيحه» كتاب الحج، باب                      التلبية والتكبير في الذهاب من منى إلى عرفات في يوم عرفة:                      (3098). عن محمَّد بن أبي بكر الثقفي قال: «قلت لأنس بن مالك                      غداة عرفة: ما تقول في التلبية هذا اليوم؟ قال: سرت هذا المسير                      مع النبيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم وأصحابِه فمِنَّا                      المكبِّر ومِنَّا المهلِّل، ولا                                                               يَعيب أحدُنا على صاحبه».*

  *          ٢-                      أخرجه البخاري معلقا بصيغة الجزم في «صحيحه» كتاب العيدين، باب                      فضل العمل في أيام التشريق: (1/                                                               329)، وصححه الألباني في «الإرواء»: (3/124).*

  * ٣-                      أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في «المصنف»: (1/                                                               488)، وصححه الألباني في «الإرواء»: (2/121).*

  * ٤-                      أخرجه البخاري في «صحيحه» كتاب الصلح، باب إذا اصطلحوا على صلح                      جور فالصلح مردود: (2550)، ومسلم في «صحيحه» كتاب الأقضية، باب                      نقض الأحكام الباطلة ورد محدثات الأمور: (4492)، من حديث عائشة                      رضي                                           الله عنها.*

  * ٥-                      أخرجه أبو داود في «سننه» كتاب                                                               السنة، باب في لزوم السنة: (4607)، والترمذي في «سننه» كتاب                      العلم، باب ما جاء في الأخذ بالسنة واجتناب البدع: (2676)،                      وابن ماجه في «سننه» باب اتباع سنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين:                      (42)، وأحمد في «مسنده»: (17608)، من حديث العرباض بن                                                               سارية رضي الله عنه، والحديث صححه ابن الملقن في «البدر                      المنير»: (9/582)،                                           وابن حجر في «موافقة الخبر الخبر»: (1/136)، والألباني في                      «السلسلة الصحيحة»: (2735)، وشعيب الأرناؤوط في «تحقيقه لمسند                      أحمد»: (4/126)، وحسَّنه الوادعي في «الصحيح المسند»: (938).*

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

الفتوى رقم: 1034
      الصنف:  فتاوى القرآن وعلومه
 * في حكم تجويد الاستعاذة* *                              السؤال:*
                             نحن مجموعة من الطلبة نتلقى القرآن مشافهة بطريقة                              التحقيق من شيخ مقرئ مجاز، يشترط علينا عند بدء عرض                              القرآن تجويد الاستعاذة، وعند التلقين نردد بعده                              الآيات جميعا بصوت واحد. فهل الاستعاذة من القرآن؟ وهل                              تجود مثل آيات القرآن؟ وهل الترديد الجماعي جائز شرعا                              ؟ جزاكم الله خيرا.
*الجواب:*
*                              الحمدُ لله ربِّ العالمينَ، والصلاةُ والسلامُ على منْ                              أرسلهُ الله رحمةً للعالمينَ، وعلى آلهِ وصحبهِ                              وإخوانهِ إلى يومِ الدينِ أما بعد:*
 *فالمعلومُ أنّ التعبدَ بتحسينِ الصوتِ وترتيلهِ                              إنما يكون لخصوص القرآن الكريم دونما سواه لقوله                              تعالى: ﴿وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلاً﴾ [المزمل: 4]                              وقوله تعالى: ﴿وَقُرْآناً فَرَقْنَاهُ لِتَقْرَأَهُ                              عَلَى النَّاسِ عَلَى مُكْثٍ وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ                              تَنزِيلاً﴾ [الإسراء: 106]، ولقولهِ صلَّى الله عليه                              وآله وسلَّم: «زَيِّنُوا القُرْآنَ بِأَصْوَاتِكُمْ  »*(١)*                              وقولِه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: «مَا أَذِنَ الله                              لِشَيْءٍ مَا أَذِنَ لِنَبِيٍّ حَسَنِ الصَوْتِ                              يَتَغَنَّى بِالقُرْآنِ يَجْهَرُ بِهِ»*(٢)*.*
 *ومما لا يخفَى أنّ الاستعاذةَ شُرعت لابتداءِ                              القرآن صيانةً للقراءة عن وساوس الشيطان لقوله تعالى:                              ﴿فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ                              مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ﴾ [النحل: 98]، قال ابنُ                              حزم -رحمه الله-: «قد صحَّ إجماعُ جميع قراء أهل                              الإسلام جيلاً بعد جيلٍ على الابتداء بالتعوّذ متصلاً                              بالقراءة قبل الأخذ في القراءة»*(٣)*                              وليست الاستعاذة بآيةٍ من القرآن الكريم، وكلُّ ما ليس                              منه لا يأخذُ حكمه سواء من جهة التعبد أو الاستدلال                              إلاّ بدليل. ويُسر الاستعاذة في الصلاة ولا يجهر بها،                              قال ابن قدامة: «لا أعلم فيه خلافا»*(٤)*.*
 *أمّا ترديد القراءة جماعيًا في حصة التلقين بصوتٍ                              واحدٍ على وجه التعبد فهو أمرُ محدَث لم يعرفه السلف                              الصالح، ثمّ إن القراءة الجماعية ينتفي فيها الاستماع                              والإصغاء المأمور بهما في قوله تعالى:                              ﴿وَإِذَا قُرِئَ                              الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُواْ لَهُ وَأَنصِتُواْ                              لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ﴾ [الأعراف: 204]*
 *هذا، ويجوز الاجتماعُ على قراءة القرآن، كلُّ واحدٍ                              بانفراده أو بطريق الإدارة، فإنّ ميزتها أنها تساعد                              على تعلّم القرآن وإتقان القراءة مع خلو هذه الطريقة                              من الإخلال بالاستماع المأمور به وتجردها من التشويش                              واختلاطِ الأصوات، وعلى هذا المعنى يحمل حديثُ أبي                              هريرة رضي الله عنه أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وآله                              وسلّم قال: «مَا اجْتَمَعَ قَوْمٌ في بَيْتٍ مِنْ                              بُيُوتِ الله يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللهِ                              وَيَتَدَارَسُون  َهُ بَيْنَهُمْ إِلاَّ نَزَلَتْ                              عَلَيْهِم السَكِينَةُ وَغَشِيَتْهُم الرَّحْمَةُ                              وَحَفَّتْهُم الملاَئِكَةُ وَذَكَرَهُم الله فِيمَنْ                              عِنْدَهُ»*(٥)*                              وحديثُ أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه عن معاوية رضي                              الله عنه أنّ رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلم خرج                              على حلقة من أصحابه فقال: «مَا أَجْلَسَكُمْ؟ قَالُوا:                              جَلَسْنَا نَذْكُرُ الله وَنَحْمَدُهُ عَلَى مَا                              هَدَانَا لِلإسْلاَمِ وَمَنَّ بِهِ عَلَيْنَا، قَالَ:                              «آللهِ مَا أَجْلَسَكُمْ إِلاَّ ذَاكَ» قَالُوا:                              وَالله مَا أَجْلَسَنَا إِلاَّ ذَاكَ، قَالَ: «أَمَا                              إِنِّي لَمْ أَسْتَحْلِفْكُم  ْ تُهْمَةً لَكُمْ                              وَلَكِنَّهُ أَتَانِي جِبْرِيلُ فَأَخْبَرَنِي أَنَّ                              الله يُبَاهِي بِكُم الملاَئِكَةَ»*(٦)*.*
*                              والعلمُ عندَ الله تعالى، وآخِرُ دعْوانَا أنِ الحمدُ                              لله ربِّ العالمينَ وصَلَّى الله على محمَّد وآلهِ                              وصحبهِ وإخوانهِ إلى يومِ الدينِ وسلَّمَ تسليمًا*

 *                              الجزائر في: 30 من ذي الحجة 1430  ﮬ*                               الموافق ﻟ: 17 ديسمبر 2009م.

 *          ١-                                      أخرجه أبو داود كتاب «الصلاة»، باب استحباب                                      الترتيل في القراءة: (1467)، والنسائي كتاب                                      «صفة الصلاة»، تزيين القرآن بالصوت: (1015)،                                      وابن ماجه كتاب «إقامة الصلاة والسنة فيها»،                                      باب في حسن الصوت بالقرآن: (1342)، وأحمد في                                      «مسنده»: (4/ 283)، من حديث البراء بن عازب                                      رضي الله عنه. والحديث صححه الألباني في                                      «السلسلة الصحيحة»: (2/ 401).*

*          ٢-                                      أخرجه البخاري كتاب «التوحيد»، باب قول النبي                                      صلى الله عليه وسلم  «الماهر بالقرآن مع                                      السفرة الكرام البررة»: (3/ 586)، ومسلم كتاب                                      «صلاة المسافرين وقصرها»: (1/ 356) رقم:                                      (792)، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.*

* ٣-                                      «المحلى» لابن حزم: (3/ 250).*

* ٤-                                      «المغني» لابن قدامة: (1/476).*

* ٥-  أخرجه                                      مسلم كتاب «الذكر والدعاء والتوبة                                      والاستغفار»: (2/ 1242) رقم: (2699)، وأبو                                      داود كتاب «الصلاة»، باب في ثواب قراءة                                      القرآن: (1455)، وأحمد في «مسنده»: (2/ 252)،                                      من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.*

* ٦-                                      أخرجه مسلم كتاب «الذكر والدعاء والتوبة                                      والاستغفار»: (2/ 1242)، رقم: (2701)، من حديث                                      معاوية رضي الله عنه*.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

أخي أبا عمار المدني ,
التساهل في أمور الحطّ من العلماء والقدح في فهمهم , وقد اجتمع عدد منهم هو الذي حركني ...
وليس انتصاراً لنفسي والله ..
فبورك فيك وحفظك الله .
وبما أني أرى بعضا ما زال يقل الأدب فهو وشأنه , والحمدلله الذي شرفنا بالعقل والفهم .

أخي أبا سعيد الباتني -وفقك الله-,
إني لم أتهمك في البداية بعدم فهمك كلام الشافعي , بل قلت (وكن دقيقاً) : لا يحق لنا أن نفهمه !
وهذا ليس فيه أي تنقص منك , ولكنك لما فصلت أبنت لك عن مقصدي .

وأما قولك (أنا لم أقل أنهم درسوا إلا المذهب الحنبلي
أنا قلت أنهم حنابلة
أي على أصول الحنابلة
أما قولك أن بعض الشيوخ خالفوا المذهب الحنبلي، فلا يعني أنهم أصبحوا أصحاب مذاهب مستقلة
ومهما خالفوا في مسائل، فإنهم في هذه المسألة وافقوا الحنابلة)

فيرده قولك (أ- حنبليا، فيفتي بما درسه في مذهبه، وقد سبق ونقلت لك مذهب أحمد
ب- أن يكون مقلدا، لم يقرأ في المسألة إلا قول شيخه، فحَسب أن السلف كانوا على قول شيخه، فعمم القول، واتهم المخالف)
فأين الأصول التي تدعيها ؟!
وكلامك الذي حمرته يصدق عليه المثل الشعبي : (عنزة ؛ ولو طارت !)
وإني ما زلت على طلبي: ايتني بكلام أحد العلماء المعتبرين في هذا العصر قد قال بهذا الكلام عنهم!
ثم إن مسألة أن التكبير جماعة بصوت واحد منغم مرتل هو الحاصل لما أجاز التكبير الجماعي وهو عين ما رأيناه عند أهل البدع لا عند غيرهم , وهو أمر منكر من قديم الزمان يدخل في الذكر الجماعي الذي نبه عليه الشاطبي في الاعتصام..
أما إن كنتم فهمتم بالتكبير الجماعي أن يكبر كل الناس وقد يتفقوا أولا يتفقوا بدون نغم ولا طرب , فذلك هو السائغ , ولكنه غير حاصل , وقد قلتُ : إن العلماء قد قطعوا الباب من أساسه حتى لا يحتج المبتدعة بكلامهم ..

وعندنا قاعدة ذكرها الشيخ البسام في كلامه الذي أشرت إليه, وجاءت في كلام الشيخ بكر وهي أن صفة هذا التكبير يجب أن تثبت بدليل مخصص ؛ لأن هذه عبادة والعبادة مبناها التوقيف ..
وثبوت لفظ : واحد ليس فيه دليل على ذلك ..

والله أعلم .

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

وإكمالاً لردي على أخي أبي سعيد الباتني,
أقول :
إن مسائل الفقه اليوم وقبل اليوم لم يكن يحكم فيها الفقهاء من أبراج عاجية, ينظرون للناس وكأنهم منزهون عن النقائص والعيوب, ويحسنون الظن في كل صغيرة وكبيرة بتغميض العينين !
أخي , 
إن أموراً كثيرة حرمها الشرع, وأهل العلم أبانوا تحريمها ليس لذاتها؛ إنما لمتعلق من متعلقاتها, أو للازم من لوازمها, أو سبب من مسبباتها .. وهذه المسائل مبسوطة في كتب أصول الفقه كما تعلم ..
فإذا جئنا للمسألة ينبغي أن ننظر لها من جميع المقاييس , ثم نصدر الحكم الشرعي ..
وإن بعض الحقّ يجب إخفاؤه , كما ثبت ذلك في حديث معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه المتفق عليه (فقلت : يا رسول الله ، أفلا أبشر به الناس ؟ قال : لا تبشرهم فيتكلوا)!
وإن المسألة الفقهية يجب أن تنزل أرض الواقع وينظر فيها ثم يصدر الحكم بشأنها ..
ولما قلّ العلماء الذين كانوا ينظرون بهذه المقاييس , جاء أصحاب الأفكار المنحرفة الهدامة , واستخدموا الفقه أداة لهم , باسم : الفقه المقارن , ووووو..............
ولم يعلموا أن علماءنا الأجلاء ما كانوا ينظرون للمسألة عارية عن الدليل كما يفعله الفقهاء كثيراً في عصرنا الحاضر , أو يأتوا بفهم جديد لم يسبق ويكون وبالاً على الناس ...


وأقول : إن كل من نقلت أسماءهم , وزاد عليهم الشيخ (فركوس) , قد قالوا بالمنع , وجلهم ممن عرف بالبروز في الفقه أو الحديث ..
فماذا بعد الحق ؟!

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

بارك الله فيك أخي الشيرازي
جزاك الله خيرا
أجب لأخي الفاضل/ أنقل لك أقوال الأئمة الأربعة، ومازلت تطالبني بذكر أقوال العلماء
وإن كنت أخي الفاضل تنتظر أن أنقل لك أقوال المعاصرين، فأعلمك أخي الحبيب أن منهجي في المسائل الفقهية التي تحدث فيها الأوائل نقل أقوالهم تكفيني، فكل من أتى بعدهم سابح في فلكهم.
......................
ولو أردت أن أذكر لك أقوال العلماء لما وسعت الصفحات
ولكني أحببت أن أنسب لمجموعات المذاهب فقط
ولو مشيت أنت على نفس المنهج لكان يكفيك أن تقول: مذهب الحنابلة المعاصرين
ولكنك كلفت نفسك بكتابة قائمة كاملة، وساعدك أخونا من الجزائر باسم الشيخ فركوس..
.....................
إن أحببت أخي الحبيب أن نخرج من نقل الأقوال، ونعرض الأدلة حتى نتعلم جميعا، ويظهر الحق، فعلنا.
..................
شكر الله لك.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

1. أنا طلبت منك نقل قول أحد العلماء الذين قالوا قولتك الأخيرة وهي أنهم حنابلة ويفتون بأصول مذهبهم .
2. من نحن حتى ننقل أقوال الفقهاء ونناقشها بآرائنا ؟!
هل توفرت فينا علوم الآلة أو تمكنا منها حتى نحكم في ذلك ؟!
أليس من بركة العلم رده إلى أهله ؟!
أليس من الحق إذا اشتبه علينا شيء أن نرجعه لفهم العلماء الراسخين ؟!

أنا سأخرج وأستميحك عذراً أخي الحبيب إن كنت أخطأت عليك , فعندي ما يشغلني , وقولي صواب يحتمل عندك الخطأ, وقولك خطأ عندي يحتمل الصواب ..

وبارك الله فيك وسددك لطريق الخير .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## محب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكر الله للإخوة المتحاورين  هذا الطرح والذي هدفه طاعة الله وأن يعبد على بصيرة . 

والذي يظهر لي والله أعلم من مجمل النصوص في السنه والتي أورد الأخوة بعض منها , أن 

التكبير إذا لم يكن فيه إلتزام بكيفيات وهيئات معينة , وكان الإشترك فيه بغير قصد كما يٌفهم 

من تكبير الصحابه في منى وغيرها , فلا بأس به . 

أما أن يكون على نحوي ما أشرنا إليه فالذي يظهر والعلم عند الله أنه لا يشرع مثل هذا العمل


 لعدم الدليل على ذلك والعبادات الأصل فيها التوقيف والذكر منها . والله أعلم 


وما أجمال ما قال الشاطبي كما نقل أخونا الفاضل :

وقال الشاطبي (ت790هـ) في الاعتصام: "ومنها -أي من البدع- : التزام الكيفيات والهيئات المعينة كالذكر بهيئة الاجتماع على صوت واحد"

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله في الجميع
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا دليل على أن السلف لم يكونوا يتقصدون الاجتماع على التكبير وظاهر المنقول عنهم خلاف ذلك فمن زعم أنهم لم يكونوا يتقصدون ذلك فيحتاج إلى صرف هذا الظاهر المنقول عنهم بأخبار ونقول أخرى صحيحة .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من أنكر التكبير الجماعي في أيام العيد يحتاج إلى سلف فإن لم يجد سلفا فعليه أن يتهم فهمه لفهم السلف والأئمة وإن وجد سلفا رجعت المسألة خلافية سائغة ويكون السلف قد اختلفوا فيها كباقي المسائل الفقهية الفرعية
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من ترجح عنده بدعية الذكر الجماعي لا يشكل على ذهابه هذا المذهب وهو سنية التكبير الجماعي أيام العيد
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كثير من المسلمين اليوم لا يتقصدون الاجتماع على التكبير وإنما يقع منهم اتفاقا دبر الصلوات
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا يصح الإنكار على عوام المسملين اليوم ومن قال بهذا القول من أهل العلم وطلبته لأن العوام مقلدون لأئمتهم الشافعي ومالك المفتين من المعاصرين 
وأهل العلم وطلبته مجتهدون وأدلتهم إن لم تكن أصرح من أدلة من خالفهم 
فهي محتملة ومن جنس أدلة الشرع والفقهاء
فكيف إذا انضم إلى ذلك وجود سلف معتبر لهم 
ولا إنكار في مسائل الاجتهاد كما تقرر في الأصول
بل الإنكار على من قال بالبدعية متوجه إذا لم يُجد له سلف
لأن المسألة معروفة في عهد السلف والأئمة وفي كتب الفروع
والله أعلم

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

> بارك الله في الجميع
>  لا دليل على أن السلف لم يكونوا يتقصدون الاجتماع على التكبير وظاهر المنقول عنهم خلاف ذلك فمن زعم أنهم لم يكونوا يتقصدون ذلك فيحتاج إلى صرف هذا الظاهر المنقول عنهم بأخبار ونقول أخرى صحيحة .
>  من أنكر التكبير الجماعي في أيام العيد يحتاج إلى سلف فإن لم يجد سلفا فعليه أن يتهم فهمه لفهم السلف والأئمة وإن وجد سلفا رجعت المسألة خلافية سائغة ويكون السلف قد اختلفوا فيها كباقي المسائل الفقهية الفرعية
>  من ترجح عنده بدعية الذكر الجماعي لا يشكل على ذهابه هذا المذهب وهو سنية التكبير الجماعي أيام العيد
>  كثير من المسلمين اليوم لا يتقصدون الاجتماع على التكبير وإنما يقع منهم اتفاقا دبر الصلوات
>  لا يصح الإنكار على عوام المسملين اليوم ومن قال بهذا القول من أهل العلم وطلبته لأن العوام مقلدون لأئمتهم الشافعي ومالك المفتين من المعاصرين 
> وأهل العلم وطلبته مجتهدون وأدلتهم إن لم تكن أصرح من أدلة من خالفهم 
> فهي محتملة ومن جنس أدلة الشرع والفقهاء
> فكيف إذا انضم إلى ذلك وجود سلف معتبر لهم 
> ...


سلفنا قد اتفقوا على أصول منها ما نقلته وهو أن هيئات العبادات يجب أن يأتي لها وصف خاص !
ثم إن هذه المسألة قد أنكرها العلماء قديماً ؛ لأن الاتفاق إن حصل بدون نغم وتطريب فلا بأس به ..
ولكن المشكلة في التنغيم والتطريب , وقد يكون تمايلاً عند البعض ..
وهذا اتفاق من أكابر علماء عصرنا ..
وحسبي به حجة لا يردها إلا مثلها ..
ولا إنكار في مسائل الخلاف [المعتبر] وهذا الخلاف ليس معتبراً ؛ إذ ليس ثم مأخذ يلتزمه المبيحون سوى بعض الألفاظ المبهمة .. وليس على قول الإباحة إلا قلة ..
فلم لا ننكر البدع وشعار أهل الأهواء ؟
بوركت أخي أبا أمجد .

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

الكلام ليس عن البدع التي حكم عليها اهل السنة بالبدعة وبدعيتها واضحة اما التكبير الجماعي ورد فيه احاديث وافعال الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وما قلنا بذلك الا ان هذا امرا كان معروفا عند السلف رحمهم الله ولم ينكروه وكذلك اخي الفاضل الصيغ التي نكبر بها يوم العيد لم ترد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بل وردت عن الصحابة فلماذا نأخذ منهم الصيغة ونترك كيفية التكبير؟

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

وقديماُ قال الشاطبي -رحمه الله- :
*(فصل: وقد زاد هذا الأمر على قدر**الكفاية؛ حتى صار "الخلاف في المسائل" معدوداً فى حجج الإباحة، ووقع فيما تقدم**وتأخر من الزمان الاعتماد فى جواز الفعل على كونه مختلفاً فيه بين أهل العلم**..**،**فربما وقع الإفتاء فى المسألة بالمنع؛ فيقال "لِمَ تمنع والمسألة مختلف فيها؟* *"* *فيجعل الخلاف حجة فى الجواز لمجرد كونها مختلفاً فيها، لا لدليل يدل على صحة مذهب**الجواز، ولا لتقليد من هو أولى بالتقليد من القائل بالمنع، وهو عين الخطأ على**الشريعة) [الموافقات، 5/92] .*
*(وهذه أفدتها من مقال صدر قريباً) ..*

*
*

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

أخي أبا الليث
راجع من فضلك أحكام الخلاف السائغ وغير السائغ وضوابط معرفته وآداب المعاملة مع أصحابه
راجع مثلا كلام الشاطبي في الموافقات (131/5) وما يليه ...

فكل من عرف ضوابط الخلاف السائغ لا يشك أن الخلاف في هذه المسألة من نوع الخلاف السائغ
بل خلاف من قال بالمشروعية أقرب للخلاف السائغ ممن قال بالبدعية لما تقدم
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو القاسم

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله..
اللهم اهدنا لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك,إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم
تنبيه يسير آمل أن تتسع له الصدور وليس من غرضي ترجيح أي من القولين:
-الخلاف الموصوف بأنه سائغ لا يكون من صفاته أن يسفه فيه أحد الطرفين قول الآخر قائلا إنه مطّرح لاسيما وقد قال به ثلة من الأكابر 
-تقصد التكبير على هيئة اجتماعية يحتاج لدليل ,وظواهر النصوص لا تدل على أكثر من أن الجميع كان يكبر في وقت واحد
وليس فيها إفادة تعمدهم التوافق على نغمة واحدة كما هو الحال في الفرقة التي تردد خلف المنشد مثلا ,وفرق بين الأمرين
-من قال بالجواز بناء على فهم ذلك من النصوص فهو غير مؤاخذ وكلامه محتمل 
والله يرعاكم أجمعين ويجمع بيننا على خير ويؤلف بين قلوبنا في نصرة الحق وإزهاق الباطل

----------


## حنفى شعبان

السلام عليكم (العلم رحم بين أهله) النهاية أن كلنا متفقون ؟ نعم كلنا متفقون على طلب الحق دمتم طيبين

----------


## أبو المعالي الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،
1. سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم (مفتي الديار السعودية).
2. سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله.
3. سماحة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله.
4. سماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله.
5. سماحة الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله.
6. سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن قعود رحمه الله.
7. سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان رحمه الله.
8. سماحة الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله.
9. سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن حميد رحمه الله.
10. سماحة الشيخ علي محفوظ رحمه الله.
11. سماحة الشيخ أحمد بن عبد الرزاق الدويش رحمه الله.
12. سماحة الشيخ ناصر بن عبد الكريم العقل -حفظه الله
كل هؤلاء وغيرهم لم ينزلوا من الإخوة منزلة الُمُحَب المُكرَمِ ، رحم الله امرءً عرف قدر نفسه ،
إن النظر إلى أصل السؤال يورد من الإشكال مايتضح به الغلط ، 
الصواب الذي لو أبدى به الأخ أبو قتادة طرحه لكان جيدا أن يقول في سؤاله : هل التكبير الجماعي في العيد سُنة؟
وهناك فرق بين السؤالين ، فإن السنة مقصودة في التعبد بها ، والبدعة مقصودة في الابتعاد عنها , وما لم يتضح دليله للاشتباه فيه فإن المسلم ليس له فيه أمان من جهة تحصيل الثواب من قِبله ، وهذا يحتاج الناظر فيه إلى تأمل ....
ومن المغالطات الواضحات ما استدل به الإخوة من الأحاديث والآثار ، فليس فيها من المعاني ما ذهبوا إليه 
كمثل ما جاء عن أبي هريرة وابن عمر أنهما يكبران ويكبر الناس بتكبيرهما ، ليس فيها إلا معنى الاقتداء وليس الاشتراك المتفق من جميع الوجوه ، وهذا هو المعروف في استعمالات العرب ، ألا ترى إلى قوله تعالى ( إن الذين يتلون كتاب الله وأقاموا الصلاة ) هل يُفهم منه الاتفاق من جميع الوجوه أم مطلق الإتيان بالفعل ؟ لا شك أن الثاني هو المراد ، فهذا يتلو والآخر يتلو من غير لزوم الاتفاق المشار إليه ، ومن طريق أخرى قد جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ليس منا من دعا بدعوى الجاهلية ) أي من دعا كمثل دعوى الجاهلية ، إلى غير ذلك من وجوه النظر ....
وما أورده بعض الإخوة عن أم عطية ( يكبرن بتكبيرهم ويدعون بدعائهم ) ليس فيه ما يرمي إليه من ثبوت التكبير الجماعي ، ذلك أنه يلزم منه على حد هذا التفسير أن يكون الدعاء أيضا جماعيا على طريقة التكبير الجماعي ، وإنما المقصود المتبادر للذهن أن يكون تكبير كتكبير ودعاء كدعاء ...
وما جاء به بعض الإخوة من رواية البيهقي وفيها (.... تكبيرا واحدا) يرِد عليه هل قوله ( تكبيرا واحد ) هو للصيغة أم للصفة ، بمعنى صيغة التكبير هي هي ، أم قي الصفة بمعن توحيد الأداء بالاتفاق ، لاشك أن المعنى الأول هو المتعين وهذا معروف من جهة الاستعمال ، ألا ترى إلى قول أهل العلم حين يقولون مثال ( وهذه المسألة كذا وكذا قولا واحدا) فما ذا يعنون ، ليس إلى الاشتراك في القول ، فكذا قوله : تكبيرا واحدا ....
كما أن الاستدلال بهذه الاطلاقات هو نوع من الاستدلال بالعمومات في غير ما يصلح لها من المقامات ، 
كما أن الأقرب حين تنظر إلى واقع المسلمين أن التكبير الجماعي ما هو إلا من نتاج الصوفية ، وذلك أنهم معروفون باكونهم مولعون بالذكر الجماعي كما أنهم قد انتشروا في بلاد المسلمين انتشار النار في الهشيم وهم في أكثر بلاد المسلمين من يسبق إلى مثل هذا ، 
وبالجملة ما حاول الإخوة الانتصار به للجواز بعيد كل البعد عن الصواب ، ولا يحتاج الأمر إلا إلى التأمل ، هذا ما أردت الإشارة إليه ، على عجل ، وفي طيات الكلام كلام ظاهر الضعف , وعثرات لا تنتهض للاعتبار بها ، ولا أراه إلا شبه إجماع بين أهل العلم المبرزين كمثل من ذُكر على ذمها و بدعيتها ، والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم .

أخوكم أبو المعالي الجزائري .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيك



> ومن المغالطات الواضحات ما استدل به الإخوة من الأحاديث والآثار ، فليس فيها من المعاني ما ذهبوا إليه 
> كمثل ما جاء عن أبي هريرة وابن عمر أنهما يكبران ويكبر الناس بتكبيرهما ، ليس فيها إلا معنى الاقتداء وليس الاشتراك المتفق من جميع الوجوه ، وهذا هو المعروف في استعمالات العرب ، ألا ترى إلى قوله تعالى ( إن الذين يتلون كتاب الله وأقاموا الصلاة ) هل يُفهم منه الاتفاق من جميع الوجوه أم مطلق الإتيان بالفعل ؟ لا شك أن الثاني هو المراد ، فهذا يتلو والآخر يتلو من غير لزوم الاتفاق المشار إليه ، ومن طريق أخرى قد جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ليس منا من دعا بدعوى الجاهلية ) أي من دعا كمثل دعوى الجاهلية ، إلى غير ذلك من وجوه النظر ....


أولا: لا يصح أن نأخذ بعض الألفاظ وننقدها على حدة من غير نظر في باقي الألفاظ المنقولة 
فنصوص الباب والوارد عن السلف يفسر بعضه بعضا
وأنت إذا أخذت هذا اللفظ وحده دخلته التأويلات فإذا ضممته إلى غيره استحكمت معناه
ثانيا: المخالف استدل بمجموع هذه الألفاظ فلا يصح نقد بعضها وترك الباقي 
لأنها بمجموعها تدل على المطلوب
ثالثا: هذا اللفظ قد جاء ما يفسره ويبين المراد منه في رواية أخرى
قال ابن رجب في اللطائف: ورواه أبو داود حدثنا سلام أبو المنذر عن حميد الأعرج عن مجاهد قال كان أبو هريرة و ابن عمر يأتيان السوق أيام العشر فيكبران ويكبر الناس معهما و لا يأتيان لشيء إلا لذلك". 
وهو عند الفاكهي في أخبار مكة وعند غيره

[/[/quote]



> وما أورده بعض الإخوة عن أم عطية ( يكبرن بتكبيرهم ويدعون بدعائهم ) ليس فيه ما يرمي إليه من ثبوت التكبير الجماعي ، ذلك أنه يلزم منه على حد هذا التفسير أن يكون الدعاء أيضا جماعيا على طريقة التكبير الجماعي ، وإنما المقصود المتبادر للذهن أن يكون تكبير كتكبير ودعاء كدعاء ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يقال فيه ما قيل في سابقه من وجوه
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم إن تفسير الدعاء هنا هو ما ذكره ابن بطال إذ قال:"رجاء بركة ذلك اليوم وطهرته ، ورغبة فى دعاء المسلمين فى الجماعات ؛ لأن البروز إلى الله لا يكون إلا عن نية وقصد ، فرجاء بركة القصد إلى الله والبروز إليه والجماعة لا تخلو من فاضل من الناس ودعاؤهم مشترك ".




> وما جاء به بعض الإخوة من رواية البيهقي وفيها (.... تكبيرا واحدا) يرِد عليه هل قوله ( تكبيرا واحد ) هو للصيغة أم للصفة ، بمعنى صيغة التكبير هي هي ، أم قي الصفة بمعن توحيد الأداء بالاتفاق ، لاشك أن المعنى الأول هو المتعين وهذا معروف من جهة الاستعمال ، ألا ترى إلى قول أهل العلم حين يقولون مثال ( وهذه المسألة كذا وكذا قولا واحدا) فما ذا يعنون ، ليس إلى الاشتراك في القول ، فكذا قوله : تكبيرا واحدا ....


لماذا لا شك في أن الأول هو المتعين؟
وما المانع من حمله على المعنيين؟
خاصة وقد أيدته باقي الألفاظ
ثم إن السياق يؤيد المعنى الثاني لا الأول
فإن الكلام مسوق لذلك
ألا ترى أن قبله قوله:"حتى ترتج منى". وهل يحصل الارتجاج دون اتفاق
ولو كان المراد المعنى الأول فما علاقة الارتجاج به؟
فالكلام مسوق لبيان الصفة لا الصيغة 
وتدبر في قوله فيسمعون تكبيره فيكبرون 
فإن هذا يدل على بيان الصفة ولا علاقة له في بيان الصيغة




> كما أن الاستدلال بهذه الاطلاقات هو نوع من الاستدلال بالعمومات في غير ما يصلح لها من المقامات ،


ليس من قبيل الاستدلال بالإطلاقات
ولكن من قبيل الاستدلال بظواهر الألفاظ وبيان تفسيرها والمراد منها




> كما أن الأقرب حين تنظر إلى واقع المسلمين أن التكبير الجماعي ما هو إلا من نتاج الصوفية


إن كنت تقصد التكبير الجماعي يوم العيد فلا نسلم أنه من نتاج الصوفية بل ننسبه للسلف ولمالك والشافعي وغيرهم من الأئمة




> وبالجملة ما حاول الإخوة الانتصار به للجواز بعيد كل البعد عن الصواب


في نظرك




> ولا يحتاج الأمر إلا إلى التأمل


وأنا أرجو منك ومن إخواننا الذين خالفونا في هذه المسألة التأمل في أدلة المخالف 
وأن لا نجعل هيبة علمائنا حاجزا لنا عن ذلك




> وفي طيات الكلام كلام ظاهر الضعف , وعثرات لا تنتهض للاعتبار بها ،


بينها لنا بارك الله فيك




> ولا أراه إلا شبه إجماع بين أهل العلم المبرزين كمثل من ذُكر على ذمها و بدعيتها ، والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم .


المسألة مطروحة من قبل فخذ العلم من أعلى
وتنزلا أنقل كلام الشيخ محمد عطية سالم في شرح البلوغ:
"والتكبير يكون فرادى ويكون جماعة، ومعنى (جماعة) أن يكون الجميع في وقت واحد يقولون: (الله أكبر الله أكبر)، ويكون بالدور، فقوم يكبرون والآخرون يرددون تكبير هؤلاء القوم، وربما سمعنا، أو نشرت الصحف قول بعض من يعترض ويمتنع، بل هناك من تقدم إلى المحراب، وأخذ وآلة تكبير الصوت من يد الذي يكبر وقال: هذه بدعة.
وهذه والله جرأة، ولا ينبغي هذا أبداً؛ فالتكبير بالتدوير موجود في الزمن السابق، ويذكر العلماء عن ابن عمر رضي الله تعالى عنهما، أنه كان يكبر منذ أن يخرج من بيته إلى المصلى والناس يكبرون بتكبيره، و عمر كان يكبر في منى وهو في مكانه، ويسمع الناس تكبيره فيكبرون بتكبيره حتى ترتج منى بالتكبير.
فالتكبير بالدور لا مانع منه، والتكبير بالصيغ المعروفة التي ألفها الناس وورد النص بها، وترديدهم هذا التكبير في أنفسهم، أو بصوت يسمعه الآخرون، لا مانع منه".

ـــــ

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الإمام محمد بن الحسن في الحجة:  "وقال أهل المدينة التكبير في أيام التشريق خلف الصلوات وأول ذلك تكبير الأمام والناس معه خلف صلاة الظهر من يوم النحر وآخر ذلك تكبير الإمام والناس معه خلف صلاة الصبح من أخر أيام التشريق ثم يقطع التكبير ".
فهذا واضح لا يحتاج إلى تكلف 
فالتكبير عندهم يبدأ مع الإمام وينتهي به
وهم يكبرون معه
يكبرون بتكبيره
تكبيرا واحدا
يكبرون خلفه
يكبرون معهما 

كل هذه الألفاظ واضحة
فكيف وقد انضم إليها دلالتها سياق أخبارها ومنقولاتها

(حتى ترتج منى)
(إن للمسجد لرجة ) 
كيف يحصل الارتجاج من غير اجتماع للأصوات 
بل هي كقولهم آمين
ولا حاجة لمستكرهات التأويلات

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال محمد في الحجة: " وقال أهل الدينة أيضا التكبير في التشريق على الرجال والنساء من الأحرار والمماليك ومن كان في جماعة أو وحده بمنى أو بالآفاق كلها واجب وإنما يأتم الناس في ذلك بإمام الحاج وبالناس بمنى لأنهم إذا رجعوا من منى و انقضى الاحرام أئتموا بهم حتى يكون مثلهم في الحل وأما من لم يكن حاجا فإنه لا يأتم بهم إلا في تكبير أيام التشريق ".

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أبو يوسف : صليت بهم المغرب يوم عرفة فسهوت أن أكبر فكبر بهم أبو حنيفة

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال البلخيون من الحنفية: يكبرون _أي الناس_ عقب صلاة العيد لأدائها بجماعة كالجمعة وعليه توارث المسلمين فوجب اتباعه".

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال ابن رجب في الفتح: ولا خلاف في أن النساء يكبرن مع الرجال تبعاً ، إذا صلين معهم جماعة ، ولكن المرأة تخفض صوتها بالتكبير" .


ــــــ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مخالفة الشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين وغيرهم من المشايخ الكرام 
لا يعني عدم احترامهم ولا التقليل من شأنهم 
ولا يعني مخالفة الإجماع
ولا يلزم منه الوقوع في الضلال
كل ما في الأمر أن الحق أحق أن يتبع 
ووجوب اتباع الحق والرد على من خالفه مع حفظ منزلته وكرامته
وإلا لقال المخالف لكم:
لم تحترموا مالكا ولا الشافعي ولا غيرهم من العلماء .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والذي أعلمه أن القول أصليا كان او فرعيا إذا لم يوجد لصاحبه سلف وكان السلف على علم بالمسألة 
يكون قولا غير معتبر
لأن السلف لا يفوتهم الحق ولكلام الإمام أحمد وغيره مما هو مشهور في هذا الباب والله أعلم
فإذا كانت هذه المسألة معروفة عند السلف والفقهاء ولم نجد من قال ببدعية هذا الفعل منهم
كان القول بالبدعية قولا غير معتبر
قال الإمام أحمد عن التكبير دبر صلاة العيد: إن ذهب رجل إلى ذا فقد روي فيه عن بعض التابعين ، والمعروف في المكتوبة .
والله أعلم

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

<blockquote>


> المسألة مطروحة من قبل فخذ العلم من أعلى


أخي الحبيب ,
لا تحاول أن تستدلّ بلفظ الجماعة , و"تكبيراً واحداً" وغيرها من الألفاظ ؛ لأنه ليس فيها أي دليل على التكبير الجماعي الذي ترمون إليه ..
أوضح مفهوم لها , وهو الذي يتفق مع الأصول الشرعية :
أنهم يكبرون جماعة أي كلهم يكبر , وليس المقصود تعمدهم البدء والانتهاء مع بعضهم ..
وأما بالنسبة لقولك الذي في الاقتباس فأقول لك :
كل كلام العلماء في القرون المتقدمة مخرج على ألفاظ الأحاديث , ونحن ما دمنا قد حملنا الألفاظ على معناها الأصلي , فلزمنا أيضاً حمل كلام الأئمة على المعنى الأصلي .

وأودّ أن أسألك سؤالاً صريحاً , وأتمنى أن تجيبني بصراحة ووضوح -كما عهدناك موفقاً مسددا- :
هل ترى أنه لا بأس بالتكبير الجماعي "المُنَغَّمِ والمُلَحَّنِ والمُطْرِبِ" بصوت واحد ؟!
أم تكتفي بتعميم المسألة , والأصل عندك أنهم يكبرون جماعة بدون ذلك ؟!

سألتك هذا السؤال ؛ لأنه هو محك كل النقاش السابق , فلو كان التكبير جماعة بدون تنغيم وتطريب وتلحين لما أنكره علماء عصرنا , وسبب إنكارهم الأصلي , هو إفضاؤه إلى ذلك إفضاء سريعاً ..
- ثم إن هذا الخلاف "تنزلاً" إذا جعلناه معتبراً , فأنا أسألك :
هل الإنكار يكون متوجها على القول والفتوى فقط ؟
أم يكون متوجها على العمل فقط ؟
أظن أنك تتفق معي في أنه يكون على الاثنين , أو أحدهما ..
وقد جاء إنكار العلماء هنا متوجها على الفعل الحاصل المتعلق بذلك القول ..
قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله- :
(خطأ من يقول لا إنكار في مسائل الخلاف 
وقولهم: إن مسائل الخلاف لا إنكار فيها ليس بصحيح؛ فإن الإنكار إما أن يتوجه إلى القول والفتوى أو العمل.
أما الاول فإذا كان القول يخالف سنة أو إجماعا شائعا وجب إنكاره اتفاقا. 
وإن لم يكن كذلك فإن بيان ضعفه ومخالفته للدليل إنكار مثله. 
وأما العمل فإذا كان على خلاف سنة أو اجماع وجب إنكاره بحسب درجات الانكار. 

وكيف يقول فقيه: (لا إنكار في المسائل المختلف فيها) والفقهاء من سائر الطوائف قد صرحوا بنقص حكم الحاكم إذا خالف كتابا أو سنة وإن كان قد وافق فيه بعض العلماء, وأما إذا لم يكن في المسألة سنة ولا إجماع وللاجتهاد فيها مساغ لم تنكر على من عمل بها مجتهدا أو مقلدا) إعلام ا

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

سبحان الله اخي ابا الليث الشيرازي كيف نسبت الى العلامة الفقيه محمد عطية سالم القول ببدعية التكبير جماعة والاخ الفاضل امج الفلسطيني ينقل عنه غير ما ذكرت!!

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم



> <blockquote>
> 
> أوضح مفهوم لها , وهو الذي يتفق مع الأصول الشرعية :
> أنهم يكبرون جماعة أي كلهم يكبر , وليس المقصود تعمدهم البدء والانتهاء مع بعضهم ..


لا معارضة بين مشروعية التكبير الجماعي في الأعياد وبين الأصول الشرعية
وإلا فأبنه لنا
وإن كنت تقصد بالأصول الشرعية هنا ما ذهب إليه بعض العلماء من عدم مشروعية الذكر الجماعي
فلا تعارض بل يقال الذكر الجماعي بدعة إلا في المواطن التي أجازها الشارع 
وهذا منها 



> وأما بالنسبة لقولك الذي في الاقتباس فأقول لك :
> كل كلام العلماء في القرون المتقدمة مخرج على ألفاظ الأحاديث , ونحن ما دمنا قد حملنا الألفاظ على معناها الأصلي , فلزمنا أيضاً حمل كلام الأئمة على المعنى الأصلي .


 إن كنت تقصد بالمعنى الأصلي للألفاظ ظاهرها
فإنكم لم تحملوا هذه الألفاظ عليه
بل مخالفكم متمسك بظاهر هذه الألفاظ أفرادا وتركيبا
وهو المتمسك بالأصل
ومن قال بعدم المشروعية هو المتأول لهذه الألفاظ
والمخالف يرى أن هذا التأويل لا وجه لا أو غير محتمل أو له وجه ولكنه بعيد وغيره أولى منه
لأن ظواهر تلك الألفاظ أفرادا وتركيبا تدل على المشروعية
فكيف بمجموعها؟!
وكيف إذا انضم إليها فهم الشافعي ومالك وغيرهم؟!




> وأودّ أن أسألك سؤالاً صريحاً , وأتمنى أن تجيبني بصراحة ووضوح -كما عهدناك موفقاً مسددا- :
> هل ترى أنه لا بأس بالتكبير الجماعي "المُنَغَّمِ والمُلَحَّنِ والمُطْرِبِ" بصوت واحد ؟!
> أم تكتفي بتعميم المسألة , والأصل عندك أنهم يكبرون جماعة بدون ذلك ؟!


 إن كنت تصف تكبير عوام المسلمين اليوم في المساجد دبر الصلوات فهو الذي أقصده بالمشروعية
وإن كنت تقصد تكبيرا آخر يفعله الصوفية في أيام العيد فهو غير مقصود بالمشروعية لأنه انضم إليه شيء زائد أخرجه من دائرة المشروعية 






> قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله- :
> (خطأ من يقول لا إنكار في مسائل الخلاف 
> وقولهم: إن مسائل الخلاف لا إنكار فيها ليس بصحيح؛ فإن الإنكار إما أن يتوجه إلى القول والفتوى أو العمل.
> أما الاول فإذا كان القول يخالف سنة أو إجماعا شائعا وجب إنكاره اتفاقا. 
> وإن لم يكن كذلك فإن بيان ضعفه ومخالفته للدليل إنكار مثله. 
> وأما العمل فإذا كان على خلاف سنة أو اجماع وجب إنكاره بحسب درجات الانكار. 
> 
> وكيف يقول فقيه: (لا إنكار في المسائل المختلف فيها) والفقهاء من سائر الطوائف قد صرحوا بنقص حكم الحاكم إذا خالف كتابا أو سنة وإن كان قد وافق فيه بعض العلماء, وأما إذا لم يكن في المسألة سنة ولا إجماع وللاجتهاد فيها مساغ لم تنكر على من عمل بها مجتهدا أو مقلدا) إعلام ا


لا خلاف بين كلام ابن القيم وبين ما نقرره لأنه:
ليس في هذا المسألة نص قطعي لا يدخله التأويل ولا إجماع على عدم مشروعيته
وللاجتهاد فيه مساغ
بل من يقول بأن خلاف من قال بالبدعية غير سائغ أسعد بالصواب ممن قال بقولك لأنه يطالب بالتوقيف على سلف قال بالبدعية
فإن لم يأت المخالف بسلف كان شبه إجماع أو إجماعا سكوتيا
وإذا كان ثمت إجماع كان من خالفه خلافه غير سائغ
وإذا وجد لصاحب هذا القول سلف
أصبح كل من القولين معتبرا لأن لكل واحد منهما سلف
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو القاسم

هذا آخر رد لي..فقد بات الكلام مكرورا من الطرفين وأقول:
إضافة إلى ما قاله الأخ أبو الليث سدده الله تعالى وسدد أخي أمجد ووفقه,فالدعوى أن المسألة واضحة وأن القول الآخر مطروح ,غير معتبر ..إلخ
يتضمن تسفيه عقول العلماء الذين لم يفهموا من الآثار المذكورة مشروعية تعمد التوافق بنغمة واحدة على رسم واحد,كما أن وضوحها المدعى يتعارض مع القول بأن الخلاف سائغ ,وإني وإن كنت أرى الخلاف سائغا هنا لكني لا أزعم أن المسألة واضحة
بل وجه الدلالة أن النصوص لا تدل على أكثر مما ذكرت ,ولكن يحتمل أن تتضمن قدرا زائدا قصرت عنه عبارتهم,وسد الذريعة في باب البدع معتبر فوق غيره من الأبواب حفظا لجناب الشريعة,وما ثبت أنه ذريعة للبدعة أعطي حكمها حتى لو لم يكن هو في نفسه بدعة في الأصل
والله الموفق للحق

----------


## السكران التميمي

> إن ما يرد في كتب الفقه لا يحق لنا أن نفهمه على ظاهره من أوله وهلة , ونجعل لفظ الشافعي وغيره "جماعة" دلالة على التكبير الجماعي الحاصل الآن بصوت واحد , يبدأ وينتهي في آن !
> إنهم يقصدون بالجماعي أن يكبر الناس كلهم أو تكبر جماعتهم , ولا يعني ذلك أن يقصدوا التوافق في التكبير , وهذا الذي يفعل جماعة قصداً هو من شعار أهل البدع ولم يعرفه السلف .





> لا تحاول أن تستدلّ بلفظ الجماعة , و"تكبيراً واحداً" وغيرها من الألفاظ ؛ لأنه ليس فيها أي دليل على التكبير الجماعي الذي ترمون إليه ..
> أوضح مفهوم لها , وهو الذي يتفق مع الأصول الشرعية :
> أنهم يكبرون جماعة أي كلهم يكبر , وليس المقصود تعمدهم البدء والانتهاء مع بعضهم





> ومن المغالطات الواضحات ما استدل به الإخوة من الأحاديث والآثار ، فليس فيها من المعاني ما ذهبوا إليه 
> كمثل ما جاء عن أبي هريرة وابن عمر أنهما يكبران ويكبر الناس بتكبيرهما ، ليس فيها إلا معنى الاقتداء وليس الاشتراك المتفق من جميع الوجوه ، وهذا هو المعروف في استعمالات العرب ، ألا ترى إلى قوله تعالى ( إن الذين يتلون كتاب الله وأقاموا الصلاة ) هل يُفهم منه الاتفاق من جميع الوجوه أم مطلق الإتيان بالفعل ؟ لا شك أن الثاني هو المراد ، فهذا يتلو والآخر يتلو من غير لزوم الاتفاق المشار إليه ، ومن طريق أخرى قد جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ليس منا من دعا بدعوى الجاهلية ) أي من دعا كمثل دعوى الجاهلية ، إلى غير ذلك من وجوه النظر ....
> وما أورده بعض الإخوة عن أم عطية ( يكبرن بتكبيرهم ويدعون بدعائهم ) ليس فيه ما يرمي إليه من ثبوت التكبير الجماعي ، ذلك أنه يلزم منه على حد هذا التفسير أن يكون الدعاء أيضا جماعيا على طريقة التكبير الجماعي ، وإنما المقصود المتبادر للذهن أن يكون تكبير كتكبير ودعاء كدعاء ...
> وما جاء به بعض الإخوة من رواية البيهقي وفيها (.... تكبيرا واحدا) يرِد عليه هل قوله ( تكبيرا واحد ) هو للصيغة أم للصفة ، بمعنى صيغة التكبير هي هي ، أم قي الصفة بمعن توحيد الأداء بالاتفاق ، لاشك أن المعنى الأول هو المتعين وهذا معروف من جهة الاستعمال ، ألا ترى إلى قول أهل العلم حين يقولون مثال ( وهذه المسألة كذا وكذا قولا واحدا) فما ذا يعنون ، ليس إلى الاشتراك في القول ، فكذا قوله : تكبيرا واحدا ....





> فلم المغالطات الواضحة ؟!!


جزى الله الأحبة أصحاب هذه الإقتباسات خير الجزاء..

صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما قال: "ومن يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا"، والقائل: "عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي؛ عضوا عليها بالنواجذ"، والقائل: ".. هي ما أنا عليه وأصحابي".

سبحان الله.. منافحات مستميتةٌ لتقرير سنةٍ باطلة!!
فقط أريد من الأحبة الكرام المجوزين أن يحضروا لي نصاً واحداً.. أكرر: نصاً واحداً من نصوص سنة رسول الله، أو سنة خلفائه الراشدين، أو سنة أصحابه الميامين، أو طريقة السلف الصالحين؛ نصاً واحداً فقط يقولون فيه في حكاية هذه السنة منهم أنها: (بصوت واحد متفق المخارج لألفاظ التكبير).
فقط أريد هذا القيد (بصوت واحد).. فنحن عرب والخطاب عربي، وفرقٌ بين حكاية الحال ووصف الحال وتقرير الحال وتفسيره.. فكونهم يكبرون مجتمعين لا يعني التوافق التام في مخارج ألفاظ التكبير.. فهذا أظنه أسهل وأيسر من أن يفهّم وويضح.. فياعجبا على الفهم السليم!!!

ولو كان التكبير الجماعي المقصود به: بصوت واحد متفق المخارج = لأنكر على هذا الذي يكبر وحدا فردا.. لأنه سيخرج عن الجماعة ويمكن أن يسبب شوشرة على توازن نغمة التكبير.. وهكذا.. فهل هذا يعقل ويقبل!!
فإن ذكر التكبير في الأخبار بوصفه جماعة وفرادا لأكبر قرينة على أنه لم يكن كما يعتقده بعض الإخوة وفقهم الله.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

لا ردّ سوى ما أبنت , ولا ردّ على صاحب الموضوع الأصلي لأنه سفّه علماءنا وتكلم فيهم , إضافة إلى عدم فهمه مخارج الكلام , وجهله المركب الذي أبداه هنا .

أخي أبا أمجد ,
أبنت في ردك الأخير أنك لا تقصد إلا التكبير جماعة , والزيادة عليه من نغم وتلحين وتطريب مرفوضة عندك ..
وهذا ظني فيك , وأحب أن أخبرك أخيراً أنه لا حاجة إذاً إلى الدعوى بجواز التكبير الجماعي ؛ لأنها مطية المبتدعة .
وكون التكبير الذي تصبوا إليه سيحصل بدون ذلك .
وكأني لو استمريت في النقاش سيصبح الأمر شبه مراء , لأن الأمور ستتكرر .
والخلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية .
بارك الله فيك , وسددك , ووفقنا وإياك للخير , وسبحانك الله وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بالنسبة لرد الأخ السكران وفقه الله
فأغلبه تهويل لا طائل تحته
وخطابة لا علم فيها 
وقد رددت ورد غيري على الإخوة تأويلاتهم 
وليس فهمك ولا فهم فلان حجة على فهمي وفهم مخالفيكم
فإن احتججتم بفهم بعض العلماء المعاصرين احتججنا بفهم العلماء المتقدمين
فإن نازعتم في فهم كلام العلماء المتقدمين عارضنا فهمكم بفهومنا وفهوم بعض أهل العلم المعاصرين وأقوياء الطلبة
مع أننا احتججنا لفهمنا وتفسيرنا وبينا وجهه 
وكل يستدل لفهمه
والعاقل الفَهِم يميز بين الحق والباطل من ذلك 





> والقائل: ".. هي ما أنا عليه وأصحابي".


اللهم اجعلنا على هدي الأصحاب والتابعين وتابعيهم والأئمة كمالك والشافعي وأمثالهم





> سبحان الله.. منافحات مستميتةٌ لتقرير سنةٍ باطلة!!


لمخالفك أن يقول: سبحان الله.. منافحات مستميتةٌ لإماتة سنة صحيحة!!
مانت في عهد السلف وأثبتها الأئمة وتوارثها المسلمون إلى اليوم

هل ممكن أن تفتحوا قلوبكم وعقولكم لدقائق معدودة تتفهموا فيها أدلة مخالفيكم بتجرد وابتعاد عن السوابق؟!




> فقط أريد من الأحبة الكرام المجوزين أن يحضروا لي نصاً واحداً.. أكرر: نصاً واحداً من نصوص سنة رسول الله، أو سنة خلفائه الراشدين، أو سنة أصحابه الميامين، أو طريقة السلف الصالحين؛ نصاً واحداً فقط يقولون فيه في حكاية هذه السنة منهم أنها: (بصوت واحد متفق المخارج لألفاظ التكبير).


معارضة غير صحيحة وليست بلازمة ولو طردت لأفسدت على صاحبها كثيرا من الأقوال والأدلة عند التدبر
لكن تنزلا أقول:
هل تستطيع أن تأتي أنت بنص واحد فقط بنص واحد عنهم رضي الله عنهم يقولون فيه في حكاية سنة الاجتماع على التأمين في الصلاة أنها: (بصوت واحد متفق المخارج لألفاظ التكبير)؟!
فقط أريد هذا القيد (بصوت واحد).. فنحن عرب والخطاب عربي، وفرقٌ بين حكاية الحال ووصف الحال وتقرير الحال وتفسيره..  
فإن لم تأت به فإما أن تذهب إلى أنهم لم يكونوا يقولون (آمين) بصوت واحد وهذه مكابرة وخلاف الإجماع
أو ترجع عن هذا الاعتراض وتسلم بما ذكر من أدلة
ولا يستطيع أحد الزعم بأن العرب لا تفهم من هذه الألفاظ الاتفاق في الأصوات وينقل ذلك عنهم أو يدلل عليه
لا يستطيع
وأنت وأنا بالنسبة للغة العرب كالأعاجم لقلة علمنا بها ولاتساع لسان العرب




> ولو كان التكبير الجماعي المقصود به: بصوت واحد متفق المخارج = لأنكر على هذا الذي يكبر وحدا فردا.. لأنه سيخرج عن الجماعة ويمكن أن يسبب شوشرة على توازن نغمة التكبير.. وهكذا.. فهل هذا يعقل ويقبل!!
> فإن ذكر التكبير في الأخبار بوصفه جماعة وفرادا لأكبر قرينة على أنه لم يكن كما يعتقده بعض الإخوة وفقهم الله.


ليس بصحيح
لأن صوت الواحد لا يؤثر في صوت الجماعة
وهذا معروف بالتجربة
كما يحصل الآن في المساجد 
تتفق جماعة على صوت واحد وقد يخالفهم في ناحية المسجد واحد أو اثنان فلا يؤثرون ولا يسمع صوتهم
ثم إن عدم النقل لا يستلزم العدم هنا 
والله أعلم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> أخي أبا أمجد ,


أخوك أمجد لا أبو الأمجد وكنيتي أبو أُبي بضم الألف وأُبي كنيته أبو المنذر وقد أوشك أن يصبح من أهل الدنيا (ابتسامة)




> أبنت في ردك الأخير أنك لا تقصد إلا التكبير جماعة , والزيادة عليه من نغم وتلحين وتطريب مرفوضة عندك ..


نعم وهو الذي عليه جمهور المسلمين اليوم




> أنه لا حاجة إذاً إلى الدعوى بجواز التكبير الجماعي ؛ لأنها مطية المبتدعة .


ليس كذلك 
وليس هذا من باب سد الذرائع
ولا يدخل فيه
ولأصل سد الذرائع ضوابط دقيقة لا يتكلم فيه كل أحد 
حتى لا يكون هذا الأصل ذريعة لتحريم الحرام وتحليل الحلال 
وقد أثبت مالك والشافعي هذا التكبير ومن قبله مالسلف ولم يحرموه من أجل سد الذرائع
والمسلمون منذ زمن على هذا العمل ولم نرهم ارتموا في أحضان الصوفية وأصحاب الزوايا بسبب هذا الفعل

فلا يحق لأي أحد من الطلبة أن يمتطي هذا الأصل ويستعمله في التحريم والتحليل
والفتوى وهذا العلم دين 





> وكأني لو استمريت في النقاش سيصبح الأمر شبه مراء , لأن الأمور ستتكرر .
> والخلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية .
> بارك الله فيك , وسددك , ووفقنا وإياك للخير , وسبحانك الله وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك .


جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك
ولا بأس من زيادة النقاش في هذه المسألة وأشباهها كتحديد صيغ التكبير والزيادة عليه مثلا
فإن مالكا وأحمد لم يريا له حدا ورأيا أن الأمر واسع وأن الصحابة اختلفوا فيه فدل على أن الأمر غير توقيفي
ولا أرى أننا خرجنا للجدال والحمد لله
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وأكرر هذا الكلام



> مخالفة الشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين وغيرهم من المشايخ الكرام 
> لا يعني عدم احترامهم ولا التقليل من شأنهم 
> ولا يعني مخالفة الإجماع
> ولا يلزم منه الوقوع في الضلال
> كل ما في الأمر أن الحق أحق أن يتبع 
> ووجوب اتباع الحق والرد على من خالفه مع حفظ منزلته وكرامته
> وإلا لقال المخالف لكم:
> لم تحترموا مالكا ولا الشافعي ولا غيرهم من العلماء .

----------


## أبو القاسم

> ولأصل سد الذرائع ضوابط دقيقة لا يتكلم فيه كل أحد


لا حاجة للتعريض مادمت أعرضت عن الرد المباشر علي
وليس يجوز أن تحكم على الناس فتقرر إن كانوا أهلا للحديث عن سد الذرائع أم لا
فلست تعلم مقدار علم إخوانك حتى تحكم عليهم بذا
دع عنك تنقص الآخرين يا أخي أبا أبيّ فما تأباه عليهم تقوم به أنت!
والله المستعان

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

لا داعي لإفساد الموضوع وشخصنته
والله يغفر لنا ولكم وللجميع
ولنترك الكلام حول هذا ونعود لأصل الموضوع
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو القاسم

إذن تحاش في المرة القادمة بارك الله فيك عبارات من قبيل
ليس كل أحد يخوض في كذا,فهذا من الحيدة غير المحمودة في النقاش
أعني ليس حسنا أن يضع المرء نفسه حكما على عقول إخوانه وقدراتهم
والجادة نقاش الأمر نفسه,

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

> أخوك أمجد لا أبو الأمجد وكنيتي أبو أُبي بضم الألف وأُبي كنيته أبو المنذر وقد أوشك أن يصبح من أهل الدنيا (ابتسامة)


 معذرة على سبق القلم , وخطأ الكيبورد .
ويسر الله أمرك يا أبا أُبَيّ , وهنأك بأبي المنذر , وجعله من الصالحين والعلماء المخلصين ..
وجمعنا بك وأبي المنذر, و"أبي القاسم" على خير .

بورك الجميع .

----------


## أبو القاسم

> وجمعنا بك وأبي المنذر, و"أبي القاسم" على خير .


اللهم ربنا آمين

----------


## السكران التميمي

(تهويل لا طائل تحته وخطابة لا علم فيها).
ما شاء الله.. ردٌ مفحم!!

(وقد رددت ورد غيري على الإخوة تأويلاتهم).
وهي كعدمها!!
بل الأولى أن تقول: رددت أنا وصغار طلبة العلم بما فهمناه على هؤلاء الجبال الأئمة الذين أفنوا أعمارهم في العلم طلباً وتحصيلاً ونشراً وتنويرا:
1.سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم (مفتي الديار السعودية).
2. سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله.
3. سماحة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله.
4. سماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله.
5. سماحة الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله.
6. سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن قعود رحمه الله.
7. سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان رحمه الله.
8. سماحة الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله.
9. سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن حميد رحمه الله.
10. سماحة الشيخ علي محفوظ رحمه الله.
11. سماحة الشيخ أحمد بن عبد الرزاق الدويش رحمه الله.
12. سماحة الشيخ ناصر بن عبد الكريم العقل حفظه الله.
13. سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين رحمه الله.
14. سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد المحسن بن حمد العباد البدر حفظه الله, وأطال في عمره.
15. سماحة الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير حفظه الله.
16. سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز الراجحي حفظه الله.
17. سماحة الشيخ العلامة صالح آل الشيخ حفظ الله.
18. سماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح المنجد حفظه الله.
19. سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إسماعيل المقدم حفظه الله.
20. سماحة الشيخ العلامة بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله.
21. سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد الله البسام رحمه الله.

(فإن احتججتم بفهم بعض العلماء المعاصرين احتججنا بفهم العلماء المتقدمين).
تحجيرٌ لنا عظيم!! أحسنت.. أفحمتنا وأفحمت الأشياخ قبلنا!!
من خالف من؟!
ومن هو المتقدم الذي خالفه المتأخر؟!
وما هو قول المتقدم في المسألة التي فهمته أنت وصغار الطلبة لم يفهمه كبار العلماء النجّب؟!

(مع أننا احتججنا لفهمنا وتفسيرنا وبينا وجهه).
ووجدناها عموميات لم تعرض على فهم سليم: (شرعي) و (لغوي)، ولا سؤال (أهل الذكر العالمين)

(لمخالفك أن يقول: سبحان الله.. منافحات مستميتةٌ لإماتة سنة صحيحة!! مانت في عهد السلف وأثبتها الأئمة وتوارثها المسلمون إلى اليوم).
سنةٌ صحيحة!! القول سهل، لكن التدليل صعب..
أين الدلالة عليها من السنة الصريحة الصحيحة اليقينية القطعية؟!
ثم أين أثبتها السلف بالمفهوم الذي تدعون إليه والذي لم يفعله إلا مبتدعة  الفرق؟!

(هل ممكن أن تفتحوا قلوبكم وعقولكم لدقائق معدودة تتفهموا فيها أدلة مخالفيكم بتجرد وابتعاد عن السوابق؟!).
تهمة عظيمة.. أعتقد أن قائلها هو من لم يفارق السوابق فضلاً عن الابتعاد عنها.. ليس في قلوبنا غلٌ على أحد فاعلم ذلك.

(معارضة غير صحيحة وليست بلازمة ولو طردت لأفسدت على صاحبها كثيرا من الأقوال والأدلة عند التدبر
لكن تنزلا أقول:
هل تستطيع أن تأتي أنت بنص واحد فقط بنص واحد عنهم رضي الله عنهم يقولون فيه في حكاية سنة الاجتماع على التأمين في الصلاة أنها: (بصوت واحد متفق المخارج لألفاظ التكبير)؟!).
أكيد غير صحيحة؛ لأنها لم توافق ما تراه!! لكن غيرك آخر يراها عين الصواب.. وما سألتك هذا الأمر لترجع وتسألني بأمر آخر!!
ثم كيف تقيس لي على مسألة الفارق بينها وبين مسألتنا أوضح من عين الشمس؟!! ما هذه المنهجية والمعارضة؟!
(الصلاة أمرٌ يجتمع عليه الناس على إمام) = (الناس خلفه عندهم نصٌ يقول: فإذا قال: ولا الضالين؛ فقولوا: آمين) = (هم سمعوا القراءة) = (تعين عليهم الامتثال لقول رسولهم بقول آمين) = (السمع واحد = النطق واحد) تأخر أناس قليلاً عن البقية = لا ضير بإذن الله.
فأين هذا من مسألة التكبير في العيد؟!!

(ولا يستطيع أحد الزعم بأن العرب لا تفهم من هذه الألفاظ الاتفاق في الأصوات وينقل ذلك عنهم أو يدلل عليه.. لا يستطيع.
وأنت وأنا بالنسبة للغة العرب كالأعاجم لقلة علمنا بها ولاتساع لسان العرب).
بل يستطيع تمييز النقل؛ والذي بدوره يحدد الحال والوصف والهيئة.. وأعيد سؤالي أخرى:
أين النص الصريح القطعي بأنهم كانوا يكبرون بلسان واحدٍ متفقة مخارج ألفاظ التكبير معه عند الجميع؟! ووالله لن تستطيع.
وكونك أعجمي في فهم عربية هذه المسألة؛ فالحمد لله ليست بأعجمية عليّ وعلى الأشياخ العظام الأفاضل.

(لأن صوت الواحد لا يؤثر في صوت الجماعة وهذا معروف بالتجربة).
إن لم يؤثر في صوت الجماعة أثر في الشذوذ عنهم.. وهذا الشاذ في شذوذه هذا على حالين:
-         إما أنه لم ير الأمر كما تزعمون وتفهمون.. فالأمر عنده سيان؛ سواء كبر في جماعة متقابلة مجتمعه، أو كبر وحده خالياً بعيداً عنهم.
-         وإما أن يكون قد خالف نصاً صريحاً وسنةُ وهدياً معروفاً معمولا به.. وهذا غير صحيح البتة أن يحصل ممن حضر التنزيل وعاصر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم = يعلم ذلك ويخالفه!
إذا لم يبق إلا الأمر الأول.

أكثرت الكلام أخي في هذه المسألة.. وتجرأ قلمك فيها كثيرا.. فاللهم اغفر لي ولك وللمسلمين أجمعين.
آخر التسطير هنا.. والقارئ عاقلٌ مميز.

----------


## الفتى النقاد

أولا قبل الإجابة لابد من الأتفاق على مفهم البدعة 
وهل كل ما لم يرد به كتاب أو دلت عليه سنة صحيحة هو بدعة 
المسألة فيها نظر 
مثالا 
دعاء السفر ما ورد - والله اعلم - أن كل شخص يدعو بفسه 
لكن الكثير من الناس اليوم في رحلاتهم يشتركون في دعاء جماعي 
هل نقول لهم أن فعلكم هذا بدعة ؟؟!!!
أيضا في مسألة التكبير بالعكس فإنه يجمع الكلمة ويوحد الصف ولم الشمل 
وهو لا يراد به ترك فرض أو إتيان معصية أو مخالفة سنة 
والله اعلم بالصواب

----------


## أبو عمار المدني

لننظر ماذا عندنا هنا:

المسألة فيها .. رأيان:
الرأي الأول: يرى أصحابه استحباب .. أو قل: جواز الاجتماع في تكبيرات العيد بصوات واحد جهرا
وأدلتهم:
1- ظواهر الآثار المذكورة آنفا عن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم التي تدل على جوازه.
2- ظواهر نصوص الأئمة وتفسيرها من فقهاء مذاهبهم.
3- عدم مخالفتها لنص من كتاب أو سنة.
4- ما نص عليه فقهاء بعض المذاهب من جواز الاجتماع بصوت واحد على قراءة السورة من القرآن ( وقد استحسنه الحنابلة وقال به ابن تيمية رحمه الله ) وكذلك تلاوة الأذكار بصوت واحد عند الشافعية، وبعض الحنابلة، فإذا جاز هذا في قراءة القرآن والذكر عندهم فإن التكبير في العيد من باب أولى لأنه من الذكر، وأقل من القرآن. (وهذه المسألة قد يخالفني فيها الإخوة لكن ذكرتها لأن القائلين بالجواز يخرجون عليها).
5- اجتماع غالب المسلمين في الأقطار المختلفة على التكبير بصوت واحد في زماننا آخذين هذه الصفة عن من سبقهم من المسلمين، وهذا الاجتماع من المسلمين يؤيّد الفهم الذي يدعيه أصحاب هذا الرأي من الآثار ونصوص الفقهاء.

الرأي الثاني: يقول بالمنع، ويجعل هذه الهيئة من البدع الإضافية.
ودليلهم:
قاعدة: الأصل في العبادات المنع حتى يرد الدليل بالمشروعية.

وعند النظر في تطبيق هذه القاعدة هنا نجدها لا تقوى على دفع ما سبق ذكره من أدلة الرأي الأول، إذ أن هذه القاعدة لا تصمد أمام ما ذكر، بل لا تصمد أمام أقل من هذا، فنجد الفقهاء يجيزون أشياء في العبادات لا نص فيها ولا أثر عن صحابي أو تابعي، وإنما بناء على ( فهم ) من نص أو قياس تختلف فيه المدارك والأفهام.

على سبيل المثال: 
1- لو جاء رجل إلى المسجد فوجد الصفوف قد رُصَّت ولم يجد مكانا في صف، فجذب أحد المصلين من آخرِ صف ليقف معه حتى لا تبطل صلاته عند من يقول ببطلانها إذا انفرد خلف الصف .. فهل هذه الجذب مشروع ؟ ما دليله من سنة أو فعل صاحب؟ ( بالمناسبة الوارد في الجذب حديث موضوع )
2- ومسألة الائتمام بالمسبوق. فهذه الصورة ليس فيها نص ولا فعل صاحب ولا تابعي.
بل قال بعض الفقهاء الذين ذكرتهم رحمهم الله إذا دخل ثلاثة المسجد وكان الإمام في الركعة الثالثة من صلاة رباعية فاتفقوا على أنه بعد أن ينصرف الإمام من صلاته أن يتخذوا واحدا من بينهم يأمهم فيما بقي من صلاتهم فهذا جائز ! فهل وقفتم على شيء ورد في هذه الهيئة من الائتمام عن السلف؟
3- ومنها ائتمام من يصلي فريضة بمن يصلي جنازة، وقال بها ابن تيمية رحمه الله.
4- استحباب الإمام أحمد ابتداء صلاة التراويح في أول ليلة من رمضان يقراءة سورة ( العلق ) ، ووافقه على ذلك ابن تيمية رحمهما الله.
5- وانظر لإجازة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله الرمي بحصاة سبق الرمي بها في جمرة العقبة. ولا نص في هذه المسألة ولا أثر عن صحابي أو تابعي.
هذا وإن فتشت وجدت كثيرا مثل هذا.

كل ما ذكرتُه استنبطه العلماء فهما وفقها من أدلة أخرى وعموميات ليس فيها دلالة ظاهرة، وقد يكون الملحظ فيها دقيق خفي لا يدركه كل أحد، فاستدلوا بهذا الفهم وهذه التأويلات على جواز الفعل ولم يروه مخالفا لهذه القاعدة لأن ما فهموه استنباط في الفروع جار على قواعده. فلا يوصف ببدعة، وإن كان محل بحث ونظر وأخذ ورد، وقد لا يسلم لهم. 

فكيف بما ذُكر من آثار ظواهرها واضحة الدلالة لا تخرج عن هذا الظاهر إلا بتأويل يلوي عنقها ! وكيف بعمل المسلمين الذي يؤيد هذا الفهم الذي قاله أصحاب الرأي الأول !

ثم إن رُمت إلا أن تُبَدِّع هذا الفعل وأن تنكر على فاعله فهذا أمر لا نستطيع أن نمنعك منه، لكن لا تجزع إذا لم تعط طاعة، ولا تظن أن الناس مع هذا في حيدة عن شرع الله واتباع غير سبيل المؤمنين، إذ أقصى ما يكون في هذه المسألة كمثل غيرها من المسائل التي اعتبرها بعض الفقهاء بدعة وهي في نظر غيرهم سنة مستحبة .. كالمداومة على قنوت الفجر.

ما نحن فيه ليس نقاشا عن حكم تلحين وتطريب التكبير ( كما ظن أخي أبو الليث ) ، لأن هذا مدخله في التكبير المفرد والجماعي، وإنما النقاش في مشروعية الاجتماع بصوت واحد على التكبير من عدمه في العيدين خاصة.

والله أعلم

----------


## السكران التميمي

يا أحبتي الكرام وفقنا الله تعالى وإياكم.. لابد من نقطة نظام وتحرير محل النزاع.

ليس تشنيعنا وتشنيع أهل العلم الأجلاء على التكبير الجماعي بصوت واحد متعدد المخارج.. فهذا هو المعروف الحاصل والواقع من عهد النبوة إلى الآن.. لم ينكر هذا أحد، أو يرده أحد؛ ومن فعل ورده وأنكره فقد جانب الصواب.
النصوص عندنا صريحة في حكي حالة التكبير بأنها جماعات وأفرادا.. وهذا أكبر دليل على ما نقول.. ولم يأت وصفٌ واحد في هذه النصوص أن هذا التكبير الجماعي كان باتفاق الألسن على مخارج ألفاظ التكبير بحيث أن جميعهم متواطئون في هذا عاقدين له تحت نغمة واحدة ورتم واحد السامع لهم يظنهم شخصاً واحدا من اتفاقهم.. وهذا هو ما طالبنا بإحضاره من قبل المجيزين ولن يقدروا.
فليس كونهم مجتمعين ويكبرون بصوت واحد = أن هذا الأمر بحد ذاته يعد بدعة لا يجوز.. أبداً أبداً.

خرجت أنا وولدي إلى صلاة العيد ونحن في الطريق وجدنا محمد يكبر وحده أثناء الطريق، ووجدنا إبراهيم بعد مسافة أخرى يكبر وحده أيضا، ولما أتينا المصلى وجدنا الجماعة الذين سبقونا يكبرون؛ وتكبيرهم متعددٌ لكنه خارج منهم بصوت واحد مسموع؛ فحسين قد بدأ بـ: الله أكبر الله أكبر.. بينما فهد وجدناه عند: لا إله إلا الله.. وفريد عند: الله أكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا.. وهكذا.
فهم يكبرون مجتمعين وصوتهم واحد في خروج لفظ تكبير كلٍ منهم.. ومع ذلك لا يمكن أن يقول شخص أنهم متفقون في مخارج ألفاظ التكبير جمعيهم.. وهذا الذي نحاول أن نبينه للإخوة وفقهم الله.

بينما لو أتيت أنا وولدي للمصلى ووجدنا الجماعة كلهم بصوت واحد وإيقاع واحد ومخرج لفظ واحد لا يتخلف عنهم مكبر = كلهم يفعل ذلك؛ لقال لي ولدي العربي الصغير: يا أبي هذه الصفة غير تلك الصفة السابقة.
وهذا ما نحاول توضيحه مرة أخرى للكرام.

فالمرجو من الأحبة التفريق في المسألة؛ وان لا يخلط الحابل بالنابل فيها.. فكلام العلماء وتبديعهم وكراهتهم لصورة ليس مسحوباً ومنزلاً على صورة أخرى هي المعروفة الحاصلة المعهودة.
فكون المصلين مجتمعين يكبرون؛ فإن جزئية التكبير الخارجة من منطق كل واحد منهم تعطي صوتا جماعيا واحداً مختلف المخارج.. بخلاف الآخر المنهي عنه الغير معروف والذي لم يقم عليه دليل.

وأعيد ما قلته: أريد دليلاً واحداً يؤيد تلك الصفة الأخرى المنهي عنها والتي لم ترد في الشرع.. فقط هذا ما أريد.
فبالله لا يتكلم في الأمر إلا من أحسنه.. حتى لا يطيش.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

...............

----------


## أبو المعالي الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، أعتذر أن لم أشارك في النقاش بعد مشاركتي الأولى لتقطع الاتصال عندي ، لكن سأعاود الرد إن شاء الله تعالى ، بنقض الاعتراض عليّ من طرف أخي الفاضل أمجد الفلسطسني .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بانتظارك أخي الكريم
وأهلا ومرحبا بالنقاش العلمي المؤصل المحلى بأدب العلم

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> يا أحبتي الكرام وفقنا الله تعالى وإياكم.. لابد من نقطة نظام وتحرير محل النزاع.
> 
> ليس تشنيعنا وتشنيع أهل العلم الأجلاء على التكبير الجماعي بصوت واحد متعدد المخارج.. فهذا هو المعروف الحاصل والواقع من عهد النبوة إلى الآن.. لم ينكر هذا أحد، أو يرده أحد؛ ومن فعل ورده وأنكره فقد جانب الصواب.
> النصوص عندنا صريحة في حكي حالة التكبير بأنها جماعات وأفرادا.. وهذا أكبر دليل على ما نقول.. ولم يأت وصفٌ واحد في هذه النصوص أن هذا التكبير الجماعي كان باتفاق الألسن على مخارج ألفاظ التكبير بحيث أن جميعهم متواطئون في هذا عاقدين له تحت نغمة واحدة ورتم واحد السامع لهم يظنهم شخصاً واحدا من اتفاقهم.. وهذا هو ما طالبنا بإحضاره من قبل المجيزين ولن يقدروا.


شيخنا الفاضل السكران التميمي وفقنا الله و إياه لكل خير:
1-المجيزون -في رأيك-لن يقدروا على الاتيان بما يثبت التكبير الجماعي بالوصف المذكور أي بنغمة واحدة ومخارج متفقة, وفي نظرك أن ما ورد من التكبير الجماعي المروي عن السلف إنما هو التكبير الجماعي بصوت واحد متعدد المخارج, فهل تقدر أنت-بارك الله فيك- على إثبات هذا التأويل الذي تزعمه رواية و أثرا؟ 
2-زعمتَ أن هذا الوصف هو المعروف من عهد النبوة الى الآن , فالمقام مقام منع ويحتاج منك الى الاثبات.
3-التبديع للوصف المذكور هل للقائلين به سلف من السلف الصالحين أو أئمة الدين أو العلماء السابقين؟ 
4- تخصيص السنية بالوصف الذي ذكره المشايخ وتنتصر له أنت وغيرك من الاخوة الكرام الأفاضل هل سبقهم -أعني المشايخ- بهذا التخصيص أحد من علماء المسلمين قبلهم؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

الأخ العزيز الفاضل أبا وائل حفظه الله ورعاه..

أعتذر منك أخي الحبيب عن المواصلة في هذا الموضوع..

وعلى كلٍ حتى أريحك أخي:
- أثبت لي جواز التكبير بالصفة المذكورة بالنهي عنها عندنا من نصٍ محكم صحيح صريح يقيني قطعي عليها.
فإن فعلت؛ فأنا أول المتبعين لك في قولك هذا ومن المنافحين عنه أيضا.
فإن لم تجد ولن تجد.. فماذا يعني لك أنهم كانوا يكبرون جماعات وأفرادا؟!

- أثبت لي بنقل معتبر صحيح أن أحد الأئمة أو السلف الصالح كان يفعل التكبير بهذه الصورة المنهي عنها عندنا أو يجيزه باعتباره هدي وسنة.. لا أنه مجرد رأيٍ يتبناه ليس له عليه دليل.
فإن فعلت؛ فأبشر بالإجابة على جميع تساؤلاتك الأربعة هذه وغيرها.. أما قبل ذلك فاعذرني أيها الحبيب فلقد رمينا بشنيع القول هنا ولا نريد الزيادة.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

لا ادري لماذا عجز القائلون بالتكبير جماعة يوم العيد انه بدعة ان ياتوننا بقول احد ائمة السلف رحمهم الله 
وثانيا الاخوة الذين ذكروا اسماءً لبعص علماء العصر بأنه بدعة لم ينقلوا لنا اقوالهم بل نقلوا لنا اسمائهم ووضعوها في لائحة, بل بعضهم ذكر كلام الفقيه عطية محمد سالم رحمه الله في انه ليس من البدع وبعضهم ذكره في لائحة من يقول ببدعيته.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

للرفع

----------


## وليد بن محمد الجزائري

سبحان الله.
اللهم اهد إخواننا من أهل الإسلام ليكونوا قدوة لغيرهم.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

للفائدة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> لا ادري لماذا عجز القائلون بالتكبير جماعة يوم العيد انه بدعة ان ياتوننا بقول احد ائمة السلف رحمهم الله


لأنهم يرون أن هذا حدث بعد أئمة السلف فهو من الأمور المحدثة لذا لم يتكلم عليه السابقون ككثير من الأمور المحدثة..
وقد أحسن الشيخ السكران فيما قرر ودقق..

----------


## يوسف بن أحمد الجزائري

حياكم الله جميعا أمجد الفلسطيني أبو قتادة الشيرازي التميمي.......وحقي  ة استمتعت بما تفضلتم به..عندي بعض الاستفهامات..الق  ائلين بالمنع هل اذا حدث التكبير جماعة  اتفاقا لا قصدا يستمر القول ببطلانه؟ كذلك عندنا في بعض مساجدنا اذا شرع الامام في التكبير ينصرف من يبدع عقب التسليم مباشرة ! أعتقد أنهم لو مكثوا وكبروا على حدى لانتفت صفة الاجتماع على التكبير والله أعلم ..ثم ما يؤرقنى -أسعدكم الله ولا أشقاكم- أونصف من يجيز بالمبتدع وننفر منه العامة حتى أن بعضهم يعرض عنك اذا أقبلت اليه مهنئا بالعيد! أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

شيخ الفاضل عبد الرحمن السديس بل حصل في زمنهم رحمهم الله ومع ذلك لم يُنقل عنهم إنكارهم هذا الفعل ولا القول ببدعيته.

----------


## محمد النحراوي

نقاش قديم لكنه قيم وفيه فوائد والحمد لله

ما لا أستطيع تصوره حقاً كيف يمكن لكل أحد من هذا الجمع - في مصلى العيد - أن يجهر بالتكبير منفرداً ليُسمع غيره ثم لا يحدث تشويش وتداخل فلا يعي ما ينطق به لسانه ولا يستطيع حتى أن يتم تكبيرة واحدة ، لذلك فإنه بعد ما ورد من أدلة جواز فإن الأيسر على المسلمين والأحرى للإمعان في الذكر والتدبر فيه هو التكبير بصوت واحد والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم.

----------

